# موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*انا من عشاق شعر نزار قباني واحببت ان انقل ما استطيع من قصائده واحطها في القسم دا 
اتمنى انها تعجبكم انتو كمان 
ولتسهيل التصفح اللقارئ العزيز 
هحط اسامي القصائد الموجوده هنا بالتسلسل 
ماذا اقول له 
الى تلميذه 
قارئه الفنجان 
القصيده المتوحشه 
اختاري 
عيناك احزاني
بلقيس 
المرأة وجسدها الموسوعي 
قصيده الحزن 
جسمك خارطتي
كل عام وانتي حبيبتي 
اسئلك الرحيلا
الى رجل 
طوق الياسمين 
احبك جدا 
اعنف حب عشته 
كلمات 
رساله من تحت الماء
القبلة الاولى 
احبك وهذا توقيعي
محاولات لقتل امراءة لا تقتل
حبيبتي والمطر
صديقتي وسجائري 
اقدم اعتذاري 
الخرافة
الى صامتة
اين اذهب 
بالاحمر فقط
بانتظار سيدتي 
انا قطار الحزن 
تذكرة سفر لامرأة احبها 
حارقه روما 
خارج صدري 
رفقا باعصابي
قصيدة واقعية
قطتي الشامية
لحمها واظافرها
مع بيروتيه
هاملت شاعرا
يا زوجه الخليفه 
يوميات رجل مهزوم 
يدك 
من نزار قباني الى حبيبته   

نبدأ اليوم مع قصيده *

ماذا اقول له

*ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني.. رجلا
إن كنت أكرهه أو كنت أهواه؟
ماذا أقول : إذا راحت أصابعه
تلملم الليل عن شعري وترعاه؟
وكيف أسمح أن يدنو بمقعده؟
وأن تنام على خصري ذراعاه؟
غدا إذا جاء .. أعطيه رسائله
ونطعم النار أحلى ما كتبناه
حبيبتي! هل أنا حقا حبيبته؟ 
وهل أصدق بعد الهجر دعواه؟
أما انتهت من سنين قصتي معه؟
ألم تمت كخيوط الشمس ذكراه؟
أما كسرنا كؤوس الحب من زمن
فكيف نبكي على كأس كسرناه؟
رباه.. أشياؤه الصغرى تعذبني
فكيف أنجو من الأشياء رباه؟
هنا جريدته في الركن مهملة
هنا كتاب معا .. كنا قرأناه
على المقاعد بعض من سجائره 
وفي الزوايا .. بقايا من بقاياه..
ما لي أحدق في المرآة .. أسألها 
بأي ثوب من الأثواب ألقاه
أأدعي أنني أصبحت أكرهه؟
وكيف أكره من في الجفن سكناه؟
وكيف أهرب منه؟ إنه قدري
هل يملك النهر تغييرا لمجراه؟
أحبه .. لست أدري ما أحب به
حتى خطاياه ما عادت خطاياه
الحب في الأرض . بعض من تخلينا
لو لم نجده عليها .. لاخترعناه
ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني
إن كنت أهواه. إني ألف أهواه
*


*موعدنا قريب مع قصيده اخرى:blush2:  *​


----------



## tina_tina (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

ايه الجمال ده
ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## استفانوس (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

مشكورة


----------



## قلم حر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*


إلى تِلميذة

قُلْ لي- و لو كَذباً- كلاماً ناعماً
قد كاد َ يقتلني بكَ التمثالُ... 

ما زلتِ في فن المحبّة... طفلةً
بيني و بينك أبْحُرٌ و جبالٌ 

لم تستطيعي- بعدُ  أن تتفهّمي 
أن الرجالَ جميعَهمْ... أطفالُ

أني لأرفض أن أكون مهرّجاً
قَزماً... على كَلماته يحتالُ

فإذا وقفت أمام حسنك صامتاً
فالصمتُ في حَرَم الجمال... جمالُ

كَلماتُنا في الحبّ... تقتل حبّنا
إن الحروفَ تموت حينَ تقالُ

قِصصُ الهوى قد أفسدتكِ... فكلها 
غيبوبةٌ... وخرافةٌ... وخيالٌ 

الحبّ ليس رواية شرقيةً
بختامها يتزوج الأبطالُ...

لكنه الإبحارُ دون سفينةٍ
و شعورنا أن الوصولَ محال

هو أن تظلّ على الأصابع رعشةٌ
و على الشفاه المطبقاتِ سؤالُ



هو جدولُ الأحزان في أعماقنا
تنمو كرومٌ حوله, وغلالُ

هو هذه الأزماتُ تسحقنا معاً
فنموت نحنُ... وتزهر الآمالُ

هو أن نثور لأي شيء تافه
هو يأسنا... هو شكنا القتّالُ

هو هذه الكفّ التي تغتالُنا
ونقبلُ الكفَّ التي تغتالُ... 

لا تجرحي التمثالَ في إحساسه
فلكم بكى في صمته... تمثالُ

قد يُطْلع الحجر الصغيرُ براعماً
وتسيل منه جداولٌ وظلالُ

إني أحبّكِ... من خلال كآبتي
وجهاً كوجه الله ليس يُطالُ...

حسبي و حسبُكِ... أن تظلي دائماً
سراً يمزقني... وليس يقالُ...​


----------



## قلم حر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*قارئة الفنجان .*

*جلست .. والخوف بعينيها
تتأمل فنجاني المقلوب
قالت : يا ولدي . لا تحزن
فالحب عليك هو المكتوب
.. يا ولدي . قد مات شهيدا
.. من مات على دين المحبوب

فنجانك .. دنيا مرعبة
وحياتك أسفار .. وحروب
ستحب كثيرا وكثيرا
وتموت كثيرا وكثيرا
.. وستعشق كل نساء الأرض
..وترجع .. كالملك المغلوب

بحياتك ، يا ولدي ، امراة
عيناها .. سبحان المعبود
فمها .. مرسوم كالعنقود
ضحكتها .. موسيقى وورود
لكن سماءك ممطرة
وطريقك .. مسدود .. مسدود

فحبيبة قلبك .. يا ولدي
نائمة .. في قصر مرصود
والقصر كبير .. يا ولدي
وكلاب تحرسه وجنود
وأميرة قلبك .. نائمة
من يدخل حجرتها مفقود
من يطلب يدها .. من يدنو
من سور حديقتها مفقود
من حاول فك ضفائرها
يا ولدي .. مفقود .. مفقود

.. بصرت .. ونجمت كثيرا
.. لكني .. لم أقرا أبدا
فنجانا يشبه فنجانك
لم أعرف أبدا .. يا ولدي
أحزانا .. تشبه أحزانك
مقدورك أن تمشي أبدا
.. في الحب .. على حد الخنجر
وتضل وحيدا كالأصداف
وتظل حزينا كالصفصاف
مقدورك أن تمضي أبدا
في بحر الحب بغير قلوع
.. وتحب ملايين المرات
.. وترجع .. كالملك المخلوع*​


----------



## قلم حر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*


*#############*
*----------------------------*
*تم حذف القصيده لعدم ملائمتها لمنتدى كمنتدانا .*
*( قلم حر ) .*​


----------



## قلم حر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*اٍختاري !*
**  *  **
*إني خيرتك .. فاختاري
ما بين الموت على صدري
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري
اختاري الحب ..أو اللاحب
.. فجبن أن لا تختاري
لا توجد منطقة وسطى
.. ما بين الجنة والنار

..إرمي أوراقك كاملة
وسأرضى عن أي قرار
قولي ..انفعلي ..انفجري
لا تقفي مثل المسمار
لا يمكن أن أبقى أبدا
.. كالقشة تحت الأمطار
اختاري قدرا بين اثنين
.. وما اعنفها اقداري

مرهقة أنت .. وخائفة
وطويل جدا.. مشواري
غوصي في البحر .. او ابتعدي
.. لا بحر من غير دوار
الحب مواجهة كبرى
.. إبحار ضد التيار
صلب ، وعذاب ، ودموع
.. ورحيل بين الأقمار

يقتلني جبنك .. يا امرأة
تتسلى من خلف ستار
إني لا اومن في حب
.. لا يحمل نزق الثوار
لا يكسر كل الأسوار
لا يضرب مثل الإعصار
آه .. لو حبك يبلعني
يقلعني .. مثل الإعصار

إني خيرتك .. فاختاري
ما بين الموت على صدري
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري
لا توجد منطقة وسطى
.. ما بين الجنة والنار*​


----------



## قلم حر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

((( عيناك وأحزاني )))
* * *​ 
عيناك كنهري أحـزان ​ 
نهري موسيقى.. حملاني ​ 
لوراء، وراء الأزمـان ​ 
نهري موسيقى قد ضاعا ​ 
سيدي.. ثم أضاعـاني ​ 
الدمع الأسود فوقهما ​ 
يتساقط أنغام بيـان ​ 
عيناك وتبغي وكحولي ​ 
والقدح العاشر أعماني ​ 
وأنا في المقعد محتـرق ​ 
نيراني تأكـل نيـراني ​ 
أأقول أحبك يا قمري؟ ​ 
آهٍ لـو كان بإمكـاني ​ 
فأنا لا أملك في الدنيـا ​ 
إلا عينيـك وأحـزاني ​ 
سفني في المرفأ باكيـة ​ 
تتمزق فوق الخلجـان ​ 
ومصيري الأصفر حطمني ​ 
حطـم في صدري إيماني ​ 
أأسافر دونك ؟ ​ 
يا ظـل الله بأجفـاني ​ 
يا صيفي الأخضر ياشمسي ​ 
يا أجمـل.. أجمـل ألواني ​ 
هل أرحل عنك وقصتنا ​ 
أحلى من زهرة غاردينيا ​ 
في عتمة شعـرٍ إسبـاني ​ 
يا حبي الأوحد.. لا تبكي ​ 
فدموعك تحفر وجـداني ​ 
إني لا أملك في الدنيـا ​ 
إلا عينيـك ..و أحزاني ​ 

أأقـول أحبك يا قمـري؟ ​ 
آهٍ لـو كـان بإمكـاني ​ 
فأنـا إنسـان مفقـود ​ 
لا أعرف في الأرضِ مكاني ​ 
ضيعـني دربي.. ضيعـني ​ 
إسمي.. ضيعـني عنـواني ​ 
تاريخـي! ما لي تاريـخ​ 
إنـي نسيـان النسيـان ​ 
إنـي مرسـاة لا ترسـو ​ 
جـرح بملامـحِ إنسـان ​ 
ماذا أعطيـك؟ أجيبـني ​ 
قلقـي؟ إلحادي؟ غثيـاني ​ 
ماذا أعطيـك سـوى قدرٍ ​ 
يرقـص في كف الشيطان ​ 
أنا ألـف أحبك.. فابتعدي​ 
عني.. عن نـاري ودخاني ​ 
فأنا لا أمـلك في الدنيـا ​ 

إلا عينيـك... وأحـزاني​


----------



## tina_tina (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

يالهوى على الجمال
بجد تحفة 
خصوصا اخر واحدة


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*


قصيدة بلقيس - لنزار قباني


شُكْرَاً لَكُمْ 
شُكْرَاً لَكُمْ 
فحبيبتي قُتِلَتْ وصارَ بوسْعِكُم 
أن تشربوا كأساً على قبرِ الشهيدة
وقصيدتي اغتيلت ..
وهَلْ من أُمَّةٍ في الأرضِ ..
- إلاَّ نحنُ - تغتالُ القصيدة ؟

بلقيسُ ... 
كانتْ أجملَ المَلِكَاتِ في تاريخ بابِِلْ 
بلقيسُ .. 
كانت أطولَ النَخْلاتِ في أرض العراقْ 
كانتْ إذا تمشي ..
ترافقُها طواويسٌ .. 
وتتبعُها أيائِلْ .. 
بلقيسُ .. يا وَجَعِي ..
ويا وَجَعَ القصيدةِ حين تلمَسُهَا الأناملْ 
هل يا تُرى .. 
من بعد شَعْرِكِ سوفَ ترتفعُ السنابلْ ؟
يا نَيْنَوَى الخضراء ..
يا غجريَّتي الشقراء ..
يا أمواجَ دجلةَ . . 
تلبسُ في الربيعِ بساقِهِا 
أحلى الخلاخِلْ ..
قتلوكِ يا بلقيسُ ..
أيَّةُ أُمَّةٍ عربيةٍ .. 
تلكَ التي 
تغتالُ أصواتَ البلابِلْ ؟
أين السَّمَوْأَلُ ؟
والمُهَلْهَلُ ؟
والغطاريفُ الأوائِلْ ؟
فقبائلٌ أَكَلَتْ قبائلْ .. 
وثعالبٌ قتلتْ ثعالبْ .. 
وعناكبٌ قتلتْ عناكبْ .. 
قَسَمَاً بعينيكِ اللتينِ إليهما ..
تأوي ملايينُ الكواكبْ .. 
سأقُولُ ، يا قَمَرِي ، عن العَرَبِ العجائبْ 
فهل البطولةُ كِذْبَةٌ عربيةٌ ؟
أم مثلنا التاريخُ كاذبْ ؟.

بلقيسُ 
لا تتغيَّبِي عنّي
فإنَّ الشمسَ بعدكِ
لا تُضيءُ على السواحِلْ . . 
سأقول في التحقيق :
إنَّ اللصَّ أصبحَ يرتدي ثوبَ المُقاتِلْ 
وأقول في التحقيق :
إنَّ القائدَ الموهوبَ أصبحَ كالمُقَاوِلْ .. 
وأقولُ :
إن حكايةَ الإشعاع ، أسخفُ نُكْتَةٍ قِيلَتْ .. 
فنحنُ قبيلةٌ بين القبائِلْ 
هذا هو التاريخُ . . يا بلقيسُ ..
كيف يُفَرِّقُ الإنسانُ .. 
ما بين الحدائقِ والمزابلْ 
بلقيسُ .. 
أيَّتها الشهيدةُ .. والقصيدةُ .. 
والمُطَهَّرَةُ النقيَّةْ .. 
سبأٌ تفتِّشُ عن مَلِيكَتِهَا 
فرُدِّي للجماهيرِ التحيَّةْ .. 
يا أعظمَ المَلِكَاتِ .. 
يا امرأةً تُجَسِّدُ كلَّ أمجادِ العصورِ السُومَرِيَّةْ 
بلقيسُ .. 
يا عصفورتي الأحلى .. 
ويا أَيْقُونتي الأَغْلَى 
ويا دَمْعَاً تناثرَ فوقَ خَدِّ المجدليَّةْ 
أَتُرى ظَلَمْتُكِ إذْ نَقَلْتُكِ 
ذاتَ يومٍ .. من ضفافِ الأعظميَّةْ 
بيروتُ .. تقتُلُ كلَّ يومٍ واحداً مِنَّا .. 
وتبحثُ كلَّ يومٍ عن ضحيَّةْ 
والموتُ .. في فِنْجَانِ قَهْوَتِنَا .. 
وفي مفتاح شِقَّتِنَا .. 
وفي أزهارِ شُرْفَتِنَا ..
وفي وَرَقِ الجرائدِ .. 
والحروفِ الأبجديَّةْ ... 
ها نحنُ .. يا بلقيسُ .. 
ندخُلُ مرةً أُخرى لعصرِ الجاهليَّةْ .. 
ها نحنُ ندخُلُ في التَوَحُّشِ .. 
والتخلّفِ .. والبشاعةِ .. والوَضَاعةِ .. 
ندخُلُ مرةً أُخرى .. عُصُورَ البربريَّةْ .. 
حيثُ الكتابةُ رِحْلَةٌ 
بينِ الشَّظيّةِ .. والشَّظيَّةْ 
حيثُ اغتيالُ فراشةٍ في حقلِهَا .. 
صارَ القضيَّةْ .. 
هل تعرفونَ حبيبتي بلقيسَ ؟
فهي أهمُّ ما كَتَبُوهُ في كُتُبِ الغرامْ 
كانتْ مزيجاً رائِعَاً
بين القَطِيفَةِ والرُّخَامْ .. 
كان البَنَفْسَجُ بينَ عَيْنَيْهَا 
ينامُ ولا ينامْ .. 

بلقيسُ ..
يا عِطْرَاً بذاكرتي ..
ويا قبراً يسافرُ في الغمام ..
قتلوكِ ، في بيروتَ ، مثلَ أيِّ غزالةٍ 
من بعدما .. قَتَلُوا الكلامْ .. 
بلقيسُ .. 
ليستْ هذهِ مرثيَّةً 
لكنْ .. 
على العَرَبِ السلامْ 

بلقيسُ .. 
مُشْتَاقُونَ .. مُشْتَاقُونَ .. مُشْتَاقُونَ ..
والبيتُ الصغيرُ .. 
يُسائِلُ عن أميرته المعطَّرةِ الذُيُولْ 
نُصْغِي إلى الأخبار .. والأخبارُ غامضةٌ 
ولا تروي فُضُولْ .. 

بلقيسُ .. 
مذبوحونَ حتى العَظْم ..
والأولادُ لا يدرونَ ما يجري ..
ولا أدري أنا .. ماذا أقُولْ ؟
هل تقرعينَ البابَ بعد دقائقٍ ؟
هل تخلعينَ المعطفَ الشَّتَوِيَّ ؟
هل تأتينَ باسمةً .. 
وناضرةً .. 
ومُشْرِقَةً كأزهارِ الحُقُولْ ؟

بلقيسُ .. 
إنَّ زُرُوعَكِ الخضراءَ ..
ما زالتْ على الحيطانِ باكيةً .. 
وَوَجْهَكِ لم يزلْ مُتَنَقِّلاً ..
بينَ المرايا والستائرْ 
حتى سجارتُكِ التي أشعلتِها 
لم تنطفئْ .. 
ودخانُهَا 
ما زالَ يرفضُ أن يسافرْ 

بلقيسُ .. 
مطعونونَ .. مطعونونَ في الأعماقِ ..
والأحداقُ يسكنُها الذُهُولْ 
بلقيسُ .. 
كيف أخذتِ أيَّامي .. وأحلامي .. 
وألغيتِ الحدائقَ والفُصُولْ .. 
يا زوجتي .. 
وحبيبتي .. وقصيدتي .. وضياءَ عيني ..
قد كنتِ عصفوري الجميلَ .. 
فكيف هربتِ يا بلقيسُ منّي ؟..
بلقيسُ .. 
هذا موعدُ الشَاي العراقيِّ المُعَطَّرِ .. 
والمُعَتَّق كالسُّلافَةْ .. 
فَمَنِ الذي سيوزّعُ الأقداحَ .. أيّتها الزُرافَةْ ؟
ومَنِ الذي نَقَلَ الفراتَ لِبَيتنا ..
وورودَ دَجْلَةَ والرَّصَافَةْ ؟

بلقيسُ .. 
إنَّ الحُزْنَ يثقُبُنِي ..
وبيروتُ التي قَتَلَتْكِ .. لا تدري جريمتَها 
وبيروتُ التي عَشقَتْكِ .. 
تجهلُ أنّها قَتَلَتْ عشيقتَها ..
وأطفأتِ القَمَرْ .. 

بلقيسُ .. 
يا بلقيسُ ..
يا بلقيسُ
كلُّ غمامةٍ تبكي عليكِ .. 
فَمَنْ تُرى يبكي عليَّا ..
بلقيسُ .. كيف رَحَلْتِ صامتةً 
ولم تَضَعي يديْكِ .. على يَدَيَّا ؟

بلقيسُ .. 
كيفَ تركتِنا في الريح ..
نرجِفُ مثلَ أوراق الشَّجَرْ ؟
وتركتِنا - نحنُ الثلاثةَ - ضائعينَ 
كريشةٍ تحتَ المَطَرْ .. 
أتُرَاكِ ما فَكَّرْتِ بي ؟
وأنا الذي يحتاجُ حبَّكِ .. مثلَ (زينبَ) أو (عُمَرْ)

بلقيسُ .. 
يا كَنْزَاً خُرَافيّاً ..
ويا رُمْحَاً عِرَاقيّاً .. 
وغابَةَ خَيْزُرَانْ .. 
يا مَنْ تحدَّيتِ النجُومَ ترفُّعاً ..
مِنْ أينَ جئتِ بكلِّ هذا العُنْفُوانْ ؟
بلقيسُ .. 
أيتها الصديقةُ .. والرفيقةُ ..
والرقيقةُ مثلَ زَهْرةِ أُقْحُوَانْ ..
ضاقتْ بنا بيروتُ .. ضاقَ البحرُ .. 
ضاقَ بنا المكانْ ..
بلقيسُ : ما أنتِ التي تَتَكَرَّرِينَ .. 
فما لبلقيسَ اثْنَتَانْ .. 

بلقيسُ .. 
تذبحُني التفاصيلُ الصغيرةُ في علاقتِنَا ..
وتجلُدني الدقائقُ والثواني .. 
فلكُلِّ دبّوسٍ صغيرٍ .. قصَّةٌ 
ولكُلِّ عِقْدٍ من عُقُودِكِ قِصَّتانِ 
حتى ملاقطُ شَعْرِكِ الذَّهَبِيِّ .. 
تغمُرُني ،كعادتِها ، بأمطار الحنانِ 
ويُعَرِّشُ الصوتُ العراقيُّ الجميلُ .. 
على الستائرِ .. 
والمقاعدِ .. 
والأوَاني ..
ومن المَرَايَا تطْلَعِينَ .. 
من الخواتم تطْلَعِينَ ..
من القصيدة تطْلَعِينَ ..
من الشُّمُوعِ .. 
من الكُؤُوسِ .. 
من النبيذ الأُرْجُواني ..

بلقيسُ .. 
يا بلقيسُ .. يا بلقيسُ .. 
لو تدرينَ ما وَجَعُ المكانِ .. 
في كُلِّ ركنٍ .. أنتِ حائمةٌ كعصفورٍ .. 
وعابقةٌ كغابةِ بَيْلَسَانِ .. 
فهناكَ .. كنتِ تُدَخِّنِينَ .. 
هناكَ .. كنتِ تُطالعينَ .. 
هناكَ .. كنتِ كنخلةٍ تَتَمَشَّطِينَ .. 
وتدخُلينَ على الضيوفِ .. 
كأنَّكِ السَّيْفُ اليَمَاني ..

بلقيسُ .. 
أين زجَاجَةُ ( الغِيرلاَنِ ) ؟
والوَلاّعةُ الزرقاءُ .. 
أينَ سِجَارةُ الـ (الكَنْتِ ) التي 
ما فارقَتْ شَفَتَيْكِ ؟
أين (الهاشميُّ ) مُغَنِّيَاً ..
فوقَ القوامِ المَهْرَجَانِ .. 
تتذكَّرُ الأمْشَاطُ ماضيها ..
فَيَكْرُجُ دَمْعُهَا ..
هل يا تُرى الأمْشَاطُ من أشواقها أيضاً تُعاني ؟
بلقيسُ : صَعْبٌ أنْ أهاجرَ من دمي ..
وأنا المُحَاصَرُ بين ألسنَةِ اللهيبِ .. 
وبين ألسنَةِ الدُخَانِ ...
بلقيسُ : أيتَّهُا الأميرَةْ 
ها أنتِ تحترقينَ .. في حربِ العشيرةِ والعشيرَةْ 
ماذا سأكتُبُ عن رحيل مليكتي ؟
إنَ الكلامَ فضيحتي ..
ها نحنُ نبحثُ بين أكوامِ الضحايا ..
عن نجمةٍ سَقَطَتْ .. 
وعن جَسَدٍ تناثَرَ كالمَرَايَا ..
ها نحنُ نسألُ يا حَبِيبَةْ .. 
إنْ كانَ هذا القبرُ قَبْرَكِ أنتِ 
أم قَبْرَ العُرُوبَةْ .. 
بلقيسُ :
يا صَفْصَافَةً أَرْخَتْ ضفائرَها عليَّ .. 
ويا زُرَافَةَ كبرياءْ 
بلقيسُ :
إنَّ قَضَاءَنَا العربيَّ أن يغتالَنا عَرَبٌ .. 
ويأكُلَ لَحْمَنَا عَرَبٌ .. 
ويبقُرُ بطْنَنَا عَرَبٌ .. 
ويَفْتَحَ قَبْرَنَا عَرَبٌ .. 
فكيف نفُرُّ من هذا القَضَاءْ ؟
فالخِنْجَرُ العربيُّ .. ليسَ يُقِيمُ فَرْقَاً 
بين أعناقِ الرجالِ .. 
وبين أعناقِ النساءْ .. 
بلقيسُ :
إنْ هم فَجَّرُوكِ .. فعندنا 
كلُّ الجنائزِ تبتدي في كَرْبَلاءَ .. 
وتنتهي في كَرْبَلاءْ .. 
لَنْ أقرأَ التاريخَ بعد اليوم 
إنَّ أصابعي اشْتَعَلَتْ .. 
وأثوابي تُغَطِّيها الدمَاءْ .. 
ها نحنُ ندخُلُ عصْرَنَا الحَجَرِيَّ 
نرجعُ كلَّ يومٍ ، ألفَ عامٍ للوَرَاءْ ...
البحرُ في بيروتَ ..
بعد رحيل عَيْنَيْكِ اسْتَقَالْ .. 
والشِّعْرُ .. يسألُ عن قصيدَتِهِ 
التي لم تكتمِلْ كلماتُهَا .. 
ولا أَحَدٌ .. يُجِيبُ على السؤالْ 
الحُزْنُ يا بلقيسُ .. 
يعصُرُ مهجتي كالبُرْتُقَالَةْ .. 
الآنَ .. أَعرفُ مأزَقَ الكلماتِ 
أعرفُ وَرْطَةَ اللغةِ المُحَالَةْ .. 
وأنا الذي اخترعَ الرسائِلَ .. 
لستُ أدري .. كيفَ أَبْتَدِئُ الرسالَةْ .. 
السيف يدخُلُ لحم خاصِرَتي 
وخاصِرَةِ العبارَةْ .. 
كلُّ الحضارةِ ، أنتِ يا بلقيسُ ، والأُنثى حضارَةْ .. 
بلقيسُ : أنتِ بشارتي الكُبرى ..
فَمَنْ سَرَق البِشَارَةْ ؟
أنتِ الكتابةُ قبْلَمَا كانَتْ كِتَابَةْ ..
أنتِ الجزيرةُ والمَنَارَةْ ..
بلقيسُ :
يا قَمَرِي الذي طَمَرُوهُ ما بين الحجارَةْ ..
الآنَ ترتفعُ الستارَةْ .. 
الآنَ ترتفعُ الستارِةْ .. 
سَأَقُولُ في التحقيقِ .. 
إنّي أعرفُ الأسماءَ .. والأشياءَ .. والسُّجَنَاءَ .. 
والشهداءَ .. والفُقَرَاءَ .. والمُسْتَضْعَفِينْ .. 
وأقولُ إنّي أعرفُ السيَّافَ قاتِلَ زوجتي .. 
ووجوهَ كُلِّ المُخْبِرِينْ .. 
وأقول : إنَّ عفافَنا عُهْرٌ .. 
وتَقْوَانَا قَذَارَةْ .. 
وأقُولُ : إنَّ نِضالَنا كَذِبٌ 
وأنْ لا فَرْقَ .. 
ما بين السياسةِ والدَّعَارَةْ !!
سَأَقُولُ في التحقيق :
إنّي قد عَرَفْتُ القاتلينْ 
وأقُولُ :
إنَّ زمانَنَا العربيَّ مُخْتَصٌّ بذَبْحِ الياسَمِينْ 
وبقَتْلِ كُلِّ الأنبياءِ .. 
وقَتْلِ كُلِّ المُرْسَلِينْ .. 
حتّى العيونُ الخُضْرُ .. 
يأكُلُهَا العَرَبْ 
حتّى الضفائرُ .. والخواتمُ 
والأساورُ .. والمرايا .. واللُّعَبْ .. 
حتّى النجومُ تخافُ من وطني ..
ولا أدري السَّبَبْ .. 
حتّى الطيورُ تفُرُّ من وطني .. 
و لا أدري السَّبَبْ .. 
حتى الكواكبُ .. والمراكبُ .. والسُّحُبْ 
حتى الدفاترُ .. والكُتُبْ .. 
وجميعُ أشياء الجمالِ .. 
جميعُها .. ضِدَّ العَرَبْ .. 

لَمَّا تناثَرَ جِسْمُكِ الضَّوْئِيُّ 
يا بلقيسُ ، 
لُؤْلُؤَةً كريمَةْ 
فَكَّرْتُ : هل قَتْلُ النساء هوايةٌ عَربيَّةٌ 
أم أنّنا في الأصل ، مُحْتَرِفُو جريمَةْ ؟
بلقيسُ .. 
يا فَرَسِي الجميلةُ .. إنَّني 
من كُلِّ تاريخي خَجُولْ 
هذي بلادٌ يقتلُونَ بها الخُيُولْ .. 
هذي بلادٌ يقتلُونَ بها الخُيُولْ .. 
مِنْ يومِ أنْ نَحَرُوكِ .. 
يا بلقيسُ .. 
يا أَحْلَى وَطَنْ .. 
لا يعرفُ الإنسانُ كيفَ يعيشُ في هذا الوَطَنْ .. 
لا يعرفُ الإنسانُ كيفَ يموتُ في هذا الوَطَنْ .. 
ما زلتُ أدفعُ من دمي ..
أعلى جَزَاءْ ..
كي أُسْعِدَ الدُّنْيَا .. ولكنَّ السَّمَاءْ 
شاءَتْ بأنْ أبقى وحيداً ..
مثلَ أوراق الشتاءْ 
هل يُوْلَدُ الشُّعَرَاءُ من رَحِمِ الشقاءْ ؟
وهل القصيدةُ طَعْنَةٌ 
في القلبِ .. ليس لها شِفَاءْ ؟
أم أنّني وحدي الذي 
عَيْنَاهُ تختصرانِ تاريخَ البُكَاءْ ؟

سَأقُولُ في التحقيق :
كيف غَزَالتي ماتَتْ بسيف أبي لَهَبْ 
كلُّ اللصوص من الخليجِ إلى المحيطِ .. 
يُدَمِّرُونَ .. ويُحْرِقُونَ ..
ويَنْهَبُونَ .. ويَرْتَشُونَ .. 
ويَعْتَدُونَ على النساءِ .. 
كما يُرِيدُ أبو لَهَبْ .. 
كُلُّ الكِلابِ مُوَظَّفُونَ .. 
ويأكُلُونَ .. 
ويَسْكَرُونَ .. 
على حسابِ أبي لَهَبْ .. 
لا قَمْحَةٌ في الأرض ..
تَنْبُتُ دونَ رأي أبي لَهَبْ 
لا طفلَ يُوْلَدُ عندنا 
إلا وزارتْ أُمُّهُ يوماً ..
فِراشَ أبي لَهَبْ !!...
لا سِجْنَ يُفْتَحُ .. 
دونَ رأي أبي لَهَبْ .. 
لا رأسَ يُقْطَعُ 
دونَ أَمْر أبي لَهَبْ ..

سَأقُولُ في التحقيق :
كيفَ أميرتي اغْتُصِبَتْ 
وكيفَ تقاسَمُوا فَيْرُوزَ عَيْنَيْهَا 
وخاتَمَ عُرْسِهَا ..
وأقولُ كيفَ تقاسَمُوا الشَّعْرَ الذي 
يجري كأنهارِ الذَّهَبْ .. 

سَأَقُولُ في التحقيق :
كيفَ سَطَوْا على آيات مُصْحَفِهَا الشريفِ 
وأضرمُوا فيه اللَّهَبْ .. 
سَأقُولُ كيفَ اسْتَنْزَفُوا دَمَهَا .. 
وكيفَ اسْتَمْلَكُوا فَمَهَا .. 
فما تركُوا به وَرْدَاً .. ولا تركُوا عِنَبْ 
هل مَوْتُ بلقيسٍ ... 
هو النَّصْرُ الوحيدُ 
بكُلِّ تاريخِ العَرَبْ ؟؟...

بلقيسُ .. 
يا مَعْشُوقتي حتّى الثُّمَالَةْ .. 
الأنبياءُ الكاذبُونَ .. 
يُقَرْفِصُونَ .. 
ويَرْكَبُونَ على الشعوبِ 
ولا رِسَالَةْ .. 
لو أَنَّهُمْ حَمَلُوا إلَيْنَا ..
من فلسطينَ الحزينةِ .. 
نَجْمَةً .. 
أو بُرْتُقَالَةْ .. 
لو أَنَّهُمْ حَمَلُوا إلَيْنَا ..
من شواطئ غَزَّةٍ 
حَجَرَاً صغيراً
أو محَاَرَةْ .. 
لو أَنَّهُمْ من رُبْعِ قَرْنٍ حَرَّروا .. 
زيتونةً ..
أو أَرْجَعُوا لَيْمُونَةً 
ومَحوا عن التاريخ عَارَهْ 
لَشَكَرْتُ مَنْ قَتَلُوكِ .. يا بلقيسُ .. 
يا مَعْبُودَتي حتى الثُّمَالَةْ .. 
لكنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا فلسطيناً
ليغتالُوا غَزَالَةْ !!...

ماذا يقولُ الشِّعْرُ ، يا بلقيسُ .. 
في هذا الزَمَانِ ؟
ماذا يقولُ الشِّعْرُ ؟
في العَصْرِ الشُّعُوبيِّ .. 
المَجُوسيِّ .. 
الجَبَان 
والعالمُ العربيُّ 
مَسْحُوقٌ .. ومَقْمُوعٌ .. 
ومَقْطُوعُ اللسانِ .. 
نحنُ الجريمةُ في تَفَوُّقِها 
فما ( العِقْدُ الفريدُ ) وما ( الأَغَاني ) ؟؟
أَخَذُوكِ أيَّتُهَا الحبيبةُ من يَدي ..
أخَذُوا القصيدةَ من فَمِي .. 
أخَذُوا الكتابةَ .. والقراءةَ .. 
والطُّفُولَةَ .. والأماني 

بلقيسُ .. يا بلقيسُ .. 
يا دَمْعَاً يُنَقِّطُ فوق أهداب الكَمَانِ .. 
عَلَّمْتُ مَنْ قتلوكِ أسرارَ الهوى 
لكنَّهُمْ .. قبلَ انتهاءِ الشَّوْطِ 
قد قَتَلُوا حِصَاني 
بلقيسُ :
أسألكِ السماحَ ، فربَّما 
كانَتْ حياتُكِ فِدْيَةً لحياتي ..
إنّي لأعرفُ جَيّداً ..
أنَّ الذين تورَّطُوا في القَتْلِ ، كانَ مُرَادُهُمْ 
أنْ يقتُلُوا كَلِمَاتي !!!
نامي بحفْظِ اللهِ .. أيَّتُها الجميلَةْ 
فالشِّعْرُ بَعْدَكِ مُسْتَحِيلٌ .. 
والأُنُوثَةُ مُسْتَحِيلَةْ 
سَتَظَلُّ أجيالٌ من الأطفالِ .. 
تسألُ عن ضفائركِ الطويلَةْ .. 
وتظلُّ أجيالٌ من العُشَّاقِ 
تقرأُ عنكِ أيَّتُها المعلِّمَةُ الأصيلَةْ ... 
وسيعرفُ الأعرابُ يوماً ..
أَنَّهُمْ قَتَلُوا الرسُولَةْ .. 
قَتَلُوا الرسُولَةْ .. 
ق .. ت .. ل ..و .. ا 
ال .. ر .. س .. و .. ل .. ة 
         ***​


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

ميرسي اعزائي على مروركم الجميل
 وشكر كبير وخاص للعزيز قلم حر لمشاركته في اغناء الموضوع بروائع اخرى لنزار قباني 
والشكر موصول للاخ العزيز القيصر ايضا لمشاركته لنا في اغناء الموضوع بقصيده بلقيس 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

المرأة و جسدها الموسوعي 



ليسَ صحيحاً أن جسَدَكِ.. 
لا علاقة له بالشعر.. 
أو بالنثر, أو بالمسرح, أو بالفنون التشكيلية.. 
أو بالتأليف السمفوني.. 
فالذين يطلقون هذه الإشاعة, هم ذكور القبيلة.. 
الذين احتكروا كتابة التاريخ.. 
و كتابة أسمائهم في لوائح المبشرين بدخول الجنة.. 
و مارسوا الإقطاع الزراعي, و السياسي, و الاقتصادي, 
و الثقافي و النسائي.. 
و حددوا مساحة غرف نومهم.. 
و مقاييس فراشهم.. 
و توقيت شهواتهم.. 
و علقوا فوق رؤوسهم 
آخر صورة زيتية للمأسوف على فحولته.. 
أبي زيد الهلالي!!.. 

ليس صحيحاً.. 
أن جسد المرأة لا يؤسس شيئاً. 
و لا ينتج شيئاً..ولا يبدع شيئاً.. 
فالوردة هي أنثى ..و السنبلة هي أنثى.. 
و الفراشة و الأغنية و النحلة. 
و القصيدة هي أنثى. 
أما الرجل فهو الذي اخترع الحروب و الأسلحة. 
و اخترع مهنة الخيانة.. 
و زواج المتعة.. 
و حزام العفة.. 
و هو الذي اخترع ورقة الطلاق.. 

ليس صحيحاً أن جسدك ساذج.. و نصف أمي.. 
و لا يعرف شمال الرجولة.. من جنوبها.. 
و لا يفرق بين رائحة الرجل في شهر تموز.. 
و رائحة البهارات الهندية.. 

ليس صحيحاً أن جسدك قليل التجربة.. 
و قليل الثقافة.. 
و أن العصافير تأكل عشاءك.. 
فجسدك ذكي جداً.. 
و متطلب جداً.. 
و مبرمج لقراءة المجهول.. 
و مواجهة القرن الواحد و العشرين!!. 

ليس صحيحاً.. 
أن جسدك لم يكمل دراسته العالية.. 
و أنه لا يعرف شيئاً من فقه الحب.. 
و أبجدية الصبابة.. 
و لا عن العيون و أخواتها.. 
و الشفاه..و أخواتها.. 
و القبلة .. و أخواتها.. 

لجسد المرأة قرون استشعارية.. 
تسمح لها أن تلتقط كلمات الحب 
بكل لغات العالم.. 
و تحفظها على شريط تسجيل.. 

ليس هناك امرأة لا تحفظ عن ظهر قلب .. 
أسماء الرجال الذين أحبوها .. 
و عدد رسائل الحب التي استلمتها.. 
و ألوان الأزهار التي أهديت لها.. 

ليس هناك امرأة ليس بداخلها بوصلة.. 
تدلها على مرافئ الحب.. 
و على الشواطئ التي تتكاثر فيها الأسماك. 
و تتزوج فيها العصافير.. 
و على الطرق الموصلة إلى جنوب إسبانيا 
حيث يتصارع الرجال و الثيران.. 
للموت تحت أقدام امرأة جميلة.. 

جسد المرأة ناي 
لم يتوقف عن العزف منذ ملايين السنين. 
ناي لا يعرف النوطة الموسيقية.. 
و لا يقرأ مفاتيحها.. 
ناي لا يحتاج إلى من يوزنه.. 
لأنه يوزن نفسه.. 

جسد المرأة يعمل بوقوده الذاتي 
و يفرز الحب.. 
كما تفرز الشرنقة حريرها.. 
و الثدي حليبه.. 
و البحر زرقته.. 
و الغيمة مطرها.. 
و الأهداب سوادها.. 

جسد هذه المرأة ..مروحة.. 
و جسد تلك ..صيف إفريقي.. 

الحب في جسدك.. 
قديم و أزلي.. 
كما الملح جزء من جسد البحر.. 

ليس صحيحاً.. 
أن جسد المرأة يتلعثم عندما يرى رجلا. 
انه يلتزم الصمت.. 
ليكون أكثر فصاحة!!.. 

ليس هناك جسد أنثوي لا يتكلم بطلاقة.. 
بل هناك رجل 
يجهل أصول الكلام... 

لا بد في الجنس من الخروج على النص.. 
و إلا تحولت أجساد النساء 
إلى جرائد شعبية.. 
عناوينها متشابهة. 
صفحاتها مكررة!!.

لندن 1995 ​


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

قــصـــيـــدة  الــــحـــــزن 

عـلـمـنـي حــبــك ..أن  أحــــزن 
و أنـــا مـحـتـاج مـنــذ عـصــور 
لامــــرأة تـجـعـلـنـي أحـــــزن 
لامرأة أبكي فـوق ذراعيهـا مثـل  العصفـور 
لامــــرأة.. تـجـمــع أجــزائـــي 
كـشـظـايـا الـبـلــور  الـمـكـسـور 
*** 
علمنـي حبـك سيـدتـي أســوء عــادات 
علـمـنـي أخـــرج مـــن بـيـتــي 
فــــي الـلـيـلـة ألاف الــمــرات.. 
و أجــــرب طــــب الـعـطـاريـن.. 
و أطــــرق بــــاب  الـعـرافــات.. 
عـلـمـنـي ..أخــــرج منـبـيـتـي.. 
لأمــشــط أرصــفــة  الـطـرقــات 
و أطــــــــارد وجــــهــــك.. 
فــــــــي  الأمــــطـــــار.. 
و فــــي أضــــواء الـسـيــارات.. 
و أطــــــــارد  ثــــوبــــك.. 
فــــي أثـــــواب الـمـجـهــولات 
و أطــــــــارد  طــيـــفـــك.. 
حــــتــــى..حـــــتـــــى.. 
فــــــي أوراق الإعـــلانــــات.. 
علمني حبك كيف أهيم علـى وجهي..ساعـات 
بـحـثـا عـــن شـعــر  غــجــري 
تـحـســده كـــــل الـغـجـريــات 
بحثـا عــن وجــه ٍ..عــن  صــوتٍ.. 
هــو كـــل الأوجـــه و الأصـــواتْ 
*** 
أدخـلـنــي حــبــكِ..  سـيــدتــي 
مــــــــدن الأحـــــــــزانْ.. 
و أنــا مــن قـبـلـكِ لـــم أدخـــلْ 
مــــــــدنَ الأحـــــــــزان.. 
لـــــم أعـــــرف  أبــــــداً.. 
أن الــدمــع هــــو  الإنــســـان 
أن الإنــســان بـــــلا حـــــزنٍ 
ذكــــــــرى إنــــســـــانْ.. 
*** 
عــلــمــنــي  حــــبـــــكِ.. 
أن أتـــصـــرف  كـالـصـبــيــانْ 
أن أرسم وجهك بالطبشـور علـى الحيطـانْ.. 
و عــلــى أشــرعــة الـصـيـاديـنَ 
عـلـى الأجــراس, عـلـى  الصـلـبـانْ 
عـلـمـنـي حـبـكِ..كـيـف الــحــبُّ 
يـغـيــر خــارطــة الأزمـــــانْ.. 
علـمـنـي أنـــي حـيــن  أحـــبُّ.. 
تـكــف الأرض عــــن  الــــدورانْ 
عـلـمـنـي حــبـــك أشــيـــاءً.. 
مــا كـانـت أبــداً فــي  الحـسـبـانْ 
فـقــرأت أقـاصـيــصَ  الأطــفــالِ.. 
دخـلـت قـصــور مـلــوك  الـجــانْ 
و حـلـمــت بــــأن  تـزوجــنــي 
بــــنــــتُ الــســلــطـــان.. 
بــــلــــك الـعــيــنــاهــا .. 
أصـفــى مـــن مـــاء  الخـلـجـانْ 
تــــلــــك الـشــفــتــاهــا.. 
أشـهــى مـــن زهـــر  الـرمــانْ 
و حلمـت بأنـي أخطفهـا مثـل  الفرسـانْ.. 
و حلمت بأني أهديها أطواق اللؤلؤ و المرجانْ.. 
علمنـي حبـك يـا سيدتـي, مـا الهـذيـانْ 
علـمـنـي كـيــف يـمــر الـعـمـر.. 
و لا تـأتــي بــنــت  الـسـلـطـانْ.. 
*** 
عــلــمــنــي  حــــبـــــكِ.. 
كـيـف أحـبـك فــي كــل  الأشـيــاءْ 
في الشجر العاري, في الأوراق اليابسة الصفراءْ 
فـي الجـو المـاطـر.. فــي  الأنــواءْ.. 
فـي أصغـر مقـهـى.. نـشـرب  فـيـهِ.. 
مـسـاءً..قـهـوتـنـا الـــســـوداءْ.. 
عـلـمــنــي حـــبــــك أن آوي.. 
لـفـنـادقَ لـيــس لـهــا  أسـمــاءْ 
و كنـائـس لـيــس لـهــا  أسـمــاءْ 
و مـقــاهٍ لـيــس لـهــا  أسـمــاءْ 
عـلـمـنـي حـبـكِ..كـيـف  الـلـيــلُ 
يـضـخــم أحــــزان  الـغـربــاءْ.. 
علـمـنـي..كـيـف أرى  بـــيـــروتْ 
إمـرأة..طـاغــيــة  الإغــــــراءْ.. 
إمراةً..تلـبـس كـــل كـــل مـســاءْ 
أجـمـل مــا تمـلـك مـــن أزيـــاءْ 
و تـــرش العـطـرعـلـى  نـهـديـهـا 
لـلــبــحــارةِ..و الأمـــــــراء.. 
علمنـي حبـك أن أبكـي مـن غيـر  بكـاءْ 
علـمـنـي كـيــف يـنــام  الـحــزن 
كــغــلام مـقـطــوع  الـقـدمـيـنْ.. 
فـي طــرق (الـروشـة) و (الحـمـراء).. 
عـلـمـنـي حــبــك أن  أحــــزنْ.. 
و أمـنـا مـحـتـاج مـنــذ  عـصــور 
لامــــرأة تجـعـلـنـي أحـــــزنْ.. 
لامــــرأة تـجـمــع أجــزائـــي.. 
كشـظـايـا الـبـلــور  الـمـكـسـور ​


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*



فادية قال:


> ميرسي اعزائي على مروركم الجميل
> وشكر كبير وخاص للعزيز قلم حر لمشاركته في اغناء الموضوع بروائع اخرى لنزار قباني
> والشكر موصول للاخ العزيز القيصر ايضا لمشاركته لنا في اغناء الموضوع بقصيده بلقيس
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا



انا اللي لازم اشكرك على الموضوع الكبير دا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
شكرا لردك


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

الله الله عليك يا اخي العزيز القيصر 
شكرا لك على القصيدتين الرائعتين وننتظر المزيد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

جسمك خارطتي 

زيديني عِشقاً.. زيديني 
يا أحلى نوباتِ جُنوني 
يا سِفرَ الخَنجَرِ في أنسجتي 
يا غَلغَلةَ السِّكِّينِ.. 
زيديني غرقاً يا سيِّدتي 
إن البحرَ يناديني 
زيديني موتاً.. 
علَّ الموت، إذا يقتلني، يحييني.. 

جسمكِ خارطتي.. ما عادت 
خارطةُ العالمِ تعنيني.. 
أنا أقدمُ عاصمةٍ للحبّ 
وجُرحي نقشٌ فرعوني 
وجعي.. يمتدُّ كبقعةِ زيتٍ 
من بيروتَ.. إلى الصِّينِ 
وجعي قافلةٌ.. أرسلها 
خلفاءُ الشامِ.. إلى الصينِ 
في القرنِ السَّابعِ للميلاد 
وضاعت في فم تَنّين 

عصفورةَ قلبي، نيساني 
يا رَمل البحرِ، ويا غاباتِ الزيتونِ 
يا طعمَ الثلج، وطعمَ النار.. 
ونكهةَ شكي، ويقيني 
أشعُرُ بالخوف من المجهولِ.. فآويني 
أشعرُ بالخوفِ من الظلماء.. فضُمّيني 
أشعرُ بالبردِ.. فغطّيني 
إحكي لي قصصاً للأطفال 
وظلّي قربي.. 
غنِّيني.. 
فأنا من بدءِ التكوينِ 
أبحثُ عن وطنٍ لجبيني.. 
عن حُبِّ امرأة.. 
يكتُبني فوقَ الجدرانِ.. ويمحوني 
عن حبِّ امرأةٍ.. يأخذني 
لحدودِ الشمسِ.. 

نوَّارةَ عُمري، مَروحتي 
قنديلي، بوحَ بساتيني 
مُدّي لي جسراً من رائحةِ الليمونِ.. 
وضعيني مشطاً عاجياً 
في عُتمةِ شعركِ.. وانسيني 
أنا نُقطةُ ماءٍ حائرةٌ 
بقيت في دفترِ تشرينِ 

زيديني عشقاً زيديني 
يا أحلى نوباتِ جنوني 
من أجلكِ أعتقتُ نسائي 
وتركتُ التاريخَ ورائي 
وشطبتُ شهادةَ ميلادي 
وقطعتُ جميعَ شراييني...​


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

كل عام وأنت حبيبتي 



كلَّ عامٍ وأنتِ حبيبتي ..
أقولُها لكِ،
عندما تدقُّ السّاعةُ منتصفَ اللّيلْ
وتغرقُ السّنةُ الماضيةُ في مياهِ أحزاني
كسفينةٍ مصنوعةٍ من الورقْ ..
أقولُها لكِ على طريقتي ..
متجاوزاً كلَّ الطقوسِ الاحتفاليّهْ
التي يمارسُها العالمُ منذ 1975 سنة ..
وكاسراً كلَّ تقاليدِ الفرحِ الكاذب
التي يتمسّكُ بها الناسُ منذ 1975 سنة ..
ورافضاً ..
كلَّ العباراتِ الكلاسيكيّة ..
التي يردّدُها الرجالُ على مسامعِ النساءْ
منذ 1975 سنة ..

*****
كلَّ عامٍ وأنتِ حبيبتي ..
أقولها لكِ بكلِّ بساطهْ ..
كما يقرأُ طفلٌ صلاتهُ قبل النومْ
وكما يقفُ عصفورٌ على سنبلةِ قمحْ ..
فتزدادُ الأزاهيرُ المشغولةُ على ثوبكِ الأبيض ..
زهرةً ..
وتزدادُ المراكبُ المنتظرةُ في ميناءِ عينيكِ ..
مركباً ..
أقولُها لكِ بحرارةٍ ونَزَقْ
كما يضربُ الراقصُ الإسبانيُّ قدمهُ بالأرضْ
فتتشكَّلُ آلافُ الدوائرْ
حولَ محيطِ الكرةِ الأرضيّهْ

*****

كلَّ عامٍ وأنتِ حبيبتي
هذهِ هي الكلماتُ الأربعْ ..
التي سألفُّها بشريطٍ من القصبْ
وأرسلُها إليكِ ليلةَ رأسِ السنهْ
كلُّ البطاقاتِ التي يبيعونَها في المكتباتْ
لا تقولُ ما أريدُه ..
وكلُّ الرسومِ التي عليها ..
من شموعٍ .. وأجراسٍ .. وأشجارٍ .. وكُراتِ ثلجْ ..
وأطفالٍ .. وملائكهْ ..
لا تُناسبُني ..
إنني لا أرتاحُ للبطاقاتِ الجاهزهْ ..
ولا للقصائدِ الجاهزهْ ..
ولا للتمنّياتِ التي برسمِ التصديرْ
فهي كلُّها مطبوعةٌ في باريس، أو لندن، أو أمستردام ..
ومكتوبةٌ بالفرنسية أو الإنكليزية ..
لتصلحَ لكلِّ المناسباتْ
وأنت لستِ امرأة المناسباتْ ..
بل أنتِ المرأةُ التي أحبُّها ..
أنتِ هذا الوجعُ اليوميُّ ..
الذي لا يقالُ ببطاقاتِ المعايَدهْ ..
ولا يقالُ بالحروفِ اللاتينيّهْ ..
ولا يقالُ بالمراسلَهْ ..
وإنما يقالُ عندما تدقُّ السّاعةُ منتصفَ اللّيلْ ..
وتدخلينَ كالسمكةِ إلى مياهي الدافئهْ ..
وتستحمّينَ هناكْ ..
ويسافرُ فمي في غاباتِ شَعركِ الغجريّْ
ويستوطنُ هناكْ .. 

*****

لأنني أحبُّكِ ..
تدخُلُ السّنةُ الجديدةُ علينا ..
دخولَ المُلوكْ ..
ولأنني أحبُّكِ ..
أحملُ تصريحاً خاصاً من الله ..
بالتجوُّلِ بينَ ملايينِ النجومْ ..

*****

لن نشتري هذا العيد شجرهْ
ستكونينَ أنتِ الشجرهْ
وسأعلّقُ عليكِ ..
أمنياتي .. وصلواتي ..
وقناديلَ دموعي ..

*****

كلَّ عامٍ وأنتِ حبيبتي ..
أمنيةٌ أخافُ أن أتمنّاها
حتى لا أُتّهَمَ بالطمعِ أو بالغرور
فكرةٌ أخافُ أن أفكّرَ بها ..
حتى لا يسرقَها الناسُ منّي ..
ويزعموا أنهم أوّلُ من اخترعَ الشِعرْ ..

*****

كلَّ عامٍ وأنتِ حبيبتي ..
كلَّ عامٍ وأنا حبيبُكِ ..
أنا أعرفُ أنني أتمنى أكثرَ مما ينبغي ..
وأحلمُ أكثرَ من الحدِّ المسموحِ به ..
ولكنْ ..
من لهُ الحقُّ أن يحاسبني على أحلامي؟
من يحاسبُ الفقراءْ ؟
إذا حلموا أنهم جلسوا على العرشْ
لمدّةِ خمسِ دقائقْ ؟
من يحاسبُ الصحراءَ إذا توحَّمَتْ على جدولِ ماءْ ؟
هناكَ ثلاثُ حالاتٍ يصبحُ فيها الحلمُ شرعياً :
حالةُ الجنونْ ..
وحالةُ الشِّعرْ ..
وحالةُ التعرُّفِ على امرأةٍ مدهشةٍ مثلكِ ..
وأنا أُعاني - لحسنِ الحظّ -
منَ الحالاتِ الثلاثْ ..

*****

اتركي عشيرتكِ ..
واتبعيني إلى مغائري الداخليّهْ 
اتركي قبّعةَ الورقْ ..
وموسيقى الجيركْ ..
والملابسَ التنكريّهْ ..
واجلسي معي تحتَ شجرِ البرقْ ..
وعباءةِ الشِّعرِ الزرقاءْ ..
سأغطّيكِ بمعطفي من مطرِ بيروتْ 
وسأسقيكِ نبيذاً أحمر ..
من أقبيةِ الرُّهبانْ ..
وسأصنعُ لكِ طبقاً إسبانياً ..
من قواقعِ البحرْ ..
اتبعيني - يا سيّدتي - إلى شوارعِ الحلمِ الخلفيّهْ ..
فلسوفَ أطلعُكِ على قصائدَ لم أقرأها لأحدْ ..
وأفتحُ لكِ حقائبَ دموعي ..
التي لم أفتحها لأحدْ ..
ولسوفَ أحبُّكِ ..
كما لا أحبَّكِ أحدْ ..

*****

عندما تدقُّ السّاعةُ الثانيةَ عشرهْ
وتفقدُ الكرةُ الأرضيّةُ توازنَها 
ويبدأُ الراقصونَ يفكّرونَ بأقدامهمْ ..
سأنسحبُ إلى داخلِ نفسي ..
وسأسحبكِ معي ..
فأنتِ امرأةٌ لا ترتبطُ بالفرحِ العامْ ..
ولا بالزمنِ العامْ ..
ولا بهذا السّيركِ الكبيرِ الذي يمرُّ أمامَنا ..
ولا بتلكَ الطبولِ الوثنيّةِ التي تُقرعُ حولنا ..
ولا بأقنعةِ الورقِ التي لا يبقى منها في آخرِ اللّيل
سوى رجالٌ من ورقْ ..
ونساءٌ من ورقْ ..

*****

آهٍ .. يا سيّدتي
لو كانَ الأمرُ بيدي ..
إذنْ لصنعتُ سنةً لكِ وحدكِ
تفصّلينَ أيّامها كما تريدينْ
وتسندينَ ظهركِ على أسابيعها كما تريدينْ
وتتشمّسينْ ..
وتستحمّينْ ..
وتركضينَ على رمالِ شهورها ..
كما تريدينْ ..
آهٍ .. يا سيّدتي ..
لو كانَ الأمرُ بيدي ..
لأقمتُ عاصمةً لكِ في ضاحيةِ الوقتْ
لا تأخذُ بنظامِ السّاعاتِ الشمسيّةِ والرمليَّهْ
ولا يبدأُ فيها الزمنُ الحقيقيُّ 
إلا ..
عندما تأخذُ يدكِ الصغيرةُ قيلولتَها ..
داخلَ يدي ..

*****

كلَّ عامٍ .. وأنا متورّطٌ بكِ ..
ومُلاحقٌ بتهمةِ حبّكِ ..
كما السّماءُ مُتّهمةٌ بالزُرقهْ
والعصافيرُ متّهمةٌ بالسّفر
والشفةُ متّهمةٌ بالاستدارهْ ..
كلَّ عامٍ وأنا مضروبٌ بزلزالكْ ..
ومبلّلٌ بأمطاركْ ..
ومحفورٌ - كالإناء الصينيّ - بتضاريسِ جسمكْ
كلَّ عامٍ وأنتِ .. لا أدري ماذا أسمّيكِ ..
اختاري أنتِ أسماءكِ ..
كما تختارُ النقطةُ مكانَها على السطرْ 
وكما يختارُ المشطُ مكانهُ في طيّاتِ الشِّعرْ ..
وإلى أن تختاري إسمكِ الجديدْ
إسمحي لي أن أناديكِ :

" يا حبيبتي " ...​​


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

أسألك الرحيلا


لنفترق قليلا..
لخيرِ هذا الحُبِّ يا حبيبي 
وخيرنا.. 
لنفترق قليلا 
لأنني أريدُ أن تزيدَ في محبتي 

أريدُ أن تكرهني قليلا 

بحقِّ ما لدينا.. 
من ذِكَرٍ غاليةٍ كانت على كِلَينا.. 
بحقِّ حُبٍّ رائعٍ.. 
ما زالَ منقوشاً على فمينا 
ما زالَ محفوراً على يدينا.. 
بحقِّ ما كتبتَهُ.. إليَّ من رسائلِ.. 
ووجهُكَ المزروعُ مثلَ وردةٍ في داخلي.. 
وحبكَ الباقي على شَعري على أناملي 
بحقِّ ذكرياتنا 
وحزننا الجميلِ وابتسامنا 
وحبنا الذي غدا أكبرَ من كلامنا 
أكبرَ من شفاهنا.. 
بحقِّ أحلى قصةِ للحبِّ في حياتنا 

أسألكَ الرحيلا 

لنفترق أحبابا.. 
فالطيرُ في كلِّ موسمٍ.. 
تفارقُ الهضابا.. 
والشمسُ يا حبيبي.. 
تكونُ أحلى عندما تحاولُ الغيابا 
كُن في حياتي الشكَّ والعذابا 
كُن مرَّةً أسطورةً.. 
كُن مرةً سرابا.. 
وكُن سؤالاً في فمي 
لا يعرفُ الجوابا 
من أجلِ حبٍّ رائعٍ 
يسكنُ منّا القلبَ والأهدابا 
وكي أكونَ دائماً جميلةً 
وكي تكونَ أكثر اقترابا 

أسألكَ الذهابا.. 

لنفترق.. ونحنُ عاشقان.. 
لنفترق برغمِ كلِّ الحبِّ والحنان 
فمن خلالِ الدمعِ يا حبيبي 
أريدُ أن تراني 
ومن خلالِ النارِ والدُخانِ 
أريدُ أن تراني.. 
لنحترق.. لنبكِ يا حبيبي 
فقد نسينا 
نعمةَ البكاءِ من زمانِ 
لنفترق.. 
كي لا يصيرَ حبُّنا اعتيادا 
وشوقنا رمادا.. 

وتذبلَ الأزهارُ في الأواني.. 

كُن مطمئنَّ النفسِ يا صغيري 
فلم يزَل حُبُّكَ ملء العينِ والضمير 
ولم أزل مأخوذةً بحبكَ الكبير 
ولم أزل أحلمُ أن تكونَ لي.. 
يا فارسي أنتَ ويا أميري 
لكنني.. لكنني.. 
أخافُ من عاطفتي 
أخافُ من شعوري 
أخافُ أن نسأمَ من أشواقنا 
أخاف من وِصالنا.. 
أخافُ من عناقنا.. 
فباسمِ حبٍّ رائعٍ 
أزهرَ كالربيعِ في أعماقنا.. 
أضاءَ مثلَ الشمسِ في أحداقنا 
وباسم أحلى قصةٍ للحبِّ في زماننا 
أسألك الرحيلا.. 
حتى يظلَّ حبنا جميلا.. 
حتى يكون عمرُهُ طويلا.. 
أسألكَ الرحيلا..​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*الى رجل

متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا
أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها
يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا
بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا
لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه
أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها
أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا
وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا
أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا 
وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا
أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي
يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها
أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدني
فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا
وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا
وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا
يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني
في البحر أرفع مرسـاتي وألقيهـا
ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقـة 
والموج يمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا
إنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا 
مــا زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييهـا
كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي
وتنتقي كلمــات لست تعنيهــا
كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها
وأسعدتني ورودا سوف تهديهــا
وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه
وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا
وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني
وحيـرتني ذراعي أين ألقيهـــا
ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفـة
كأنمــا فرت من ثوانيهــــا
إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه
ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيهــا
لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير لمن
ضفـائري منذ أعـوام أربيهــا
إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا
فمــا حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيهـا*​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*طوق الياسمين



شكراً.. لطوق الياسمين
وضحكت لي.. وظننت أنك تعرفين
معنى سوار الياسمين
يأتي به رجل إليك 
ظننت أنك تدركين 
وجلست في ركن ركين
تسرحين 
وتنقطين العطر من قارورة و تدمدمين 
لحناً فرنسي الرنين
لحناً كأيامي حزين
قدماك في الخف المقصب 
جدولان من الحنين
وقصدت دولاب الملابس
تقلعين .. وترتدين
وطلبت أن أختار ماذا تلبسين 
أفلي إذن ؟
أفلي أنا تتجملين ؟ 
ووقفت .. في دوامة الأوان ملتهب الجبين 
الأسود المكشوف من كتفيه 
هل ترتدين ؟ 
لكنه لون حزين
لون كأيامي حزين
ولبسته
وربطت طوق الياسمين 
وظننت أنك تعرفين
معنى سوار الياسمين
يأتي به رجل إليك 
..ظننت أنك تدركين 
هذا المساء
بحانة صغرى رأيتك ترقصين 
تتكسرين على زنود المعجبين 
تتكسرين 
وتدمدمين
قي أذن فارسك الأمين 
لحناً فرنسي الرنين 
لحناً كأيامي حزين
وبدأت أكتشف اليقين
وعرفت أنك للسوى تتجملين
وله ترشين العطور
وتقلعين 
وترتدين 
ولمحت طوق الياسمين
في الأرض .. مكتوم الأنين 
كالجثة البيضاء
تدفعه جموع الراقصين 
ويهم فارسك الجميل بأخذه
فتمانعين 
وتقهقهين
" لاشيء يستدعي انحناْك 
ذاك طوق الياسمين .. "*​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*احبكِ جداً





أحبك جدا 
واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل 
واعرف انك ست النساء 
وليس لدي بديل 
واعرف أن زمان الحبيب انتهى
ومات الكلام الجميل 
لست النساء ماذا نقول..
احبك جدا.. 
احبك جدا وأعرف اني أعيش بمنفى 
وأنت بمنفى..وبيني وبينك 
ريح وبرق وغيم ورعد وثلج ونار. 
واعرف أن الوصول اليك..اليك انتحار 
ويسعدني.. 
أن امزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية 
ولو..ولو خيروني لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية..
يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 
أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر. 
أحبك جدا واعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك دون يقين 
وأترك عقلي ورأيي وأركض..أركض..خلف جنوني 
أيا امرأة..تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله ..لا تتركيني.
لا تتركيني.. 
فما أكون أنا اذا لم تكوني 
أحبك.. 
أحبك جدا ..وجدا وجدا وأرفض من نار حبك أن أستقيلا 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالحب أن يستقيلا.. 
وما همني..ان خرجت من الحب حيا
وما همني ان خرجت قتيلا*​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*أعنف حب عشته





تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببتهُ 
كأنني.. أنا خلقتُ الحبَّ واخترعتُهُ 
كأنني أنا على خدودِ الوردِ قد رسمتهُ 
كأنني أنا التي.. 
للطيرِ في السماءِ قد علّمتهُ
وفي حقولِ القمحِ قد زرعتهُ 
وفي مياهِ البحرِ قد ذوّبتهُ..
كأنني.. أنا التي 
كالقمرِ الجميلِ في السماءِ.. 
قد علّقتُه.. 
تلومُني الدنيا إذا.. 
سمّيتُ منْ أحبُّ.. أو ذكرتُهُ.. 
كأنني أنا الهوى..
وأمُّهُ.. وأختُهُ.. 
هذا الهوى الذي أتى.. 
من حيثُ ما انتظرتهُ 
مختلفٌ عن كلِّ ما عرفتهُ 
مختلفٌ عن كلِّ ما قرأتهُ 
وكلِّ ما سمعتهُ 
لو كنتُ أدري أنهُ.. 
نوعٌ منَ الإدمانِ.. ما أدمنتهُ 
لو كنتُ أدري أنهُ.. 
بابٌ كثيرُ الريحِ.. ما فتحتهُ 
لو كنتُ أدري أنهُ.. 
عودٌ من الكبريتِ.. ما أشعلتهُ 
هذا الهوى.. أعنفُ حبٍّ عشتهُ 
فليتني حينَ أتاني فاتحاً 
يديهِ لي.. رددْتُهُ 
وليتني من قبلِ أن يقتلَني.. قتلتُهُ.. 
هذا الهوى الذي أراهُ في الليلِ.. 
على ستائري.. .
أراهُ.. في ثوبي.. 
وفي عطري.. وفي أساوري 
أراهُ.. مرسوماً على وجهِ يدي.. 
أراهُ منقوشاً على مشاعري 
لو أخبروني أنهُ 
طفلٌ كثيرُ اللهوِ والضوضاءِ ما أدخلتهُ
وأنهُ سيكسرُ الزجاجَ في قلبي لما تركتهُ 
لو أخبروني أنهُ.. 
سيضرمُ النيرانَ في دقائقٍ 
ويقلبُ الأشياءَ في دقائقٍ 
ويصبغُ الجدرانَ بالأحمرِ والأزرقِ في دقائقٍ 
لكنتُ قد طردتهُ.. 
يا أيّها الغالي الذي.. 
أرضيتُ عني الله.. إذْ أحببتهُ 
هذا الهوى أجملُ حبٍّ عشتُهُ 
أروعُ حبٍّ عشتهُ 
فليتني حينَ أتاني زائراً 
بالوردِ قد طوّقتهُ.. 
وليتني حينَ أتاني باكياً 
فتحتُ أبوابي لهُ.. وبستهُ*​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*كلمات *



*
يُسمعني.. حـينَ يراقصُني 
كلماتٍ ليست كالكلمات 
يأخذني من تحـتِ ذراعي 
يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات 
والمطـرُ الأسـودُ في عيني 
يتساقـطُ زخاتٍ.. زخات 
يحملـني معـهُ.. يحملـني 
لمسـاءٍ ورديِ الشُـرفـات 
وأنا.. كالطفلـةِ في يـدهِ 
كالريشةِ تحملها النسمـات 
يحمـلُ لي سبعـةَ أقمـارٍ 
بيديـهِ وحُزمـةَ أغنيـات 
يهديني شمسـاً.. يهـديني 
صيفاً.. وقطيـعَ سنونوَّات 
يخـبرني.. أني تحفتـهُ 
وأساوي آلافَ النجمات 
و بأنـي كنـزٌ... وبأني 
أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات 
يروي أشيـاءَ تدوخـني 
تنسيني المرقصَ والخطوات 
كلماتٍ تقلـبُ تاريخي 
تجعلني امرأةً في لحظـات 
يبني لي قصـراً من وهـمٍ 
لا أسكنُ فيهِ سوى لحظات 
وأعودُ.. أعودُ لطـاولـتي 
لا شيءَ معي.. إلا كلمات*​


----------



## قلم حر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*


رســـاله مـــن تحــت المـــاء 
*  *  *​
*.. إن كنت صديقي
ساعدني كي أرحل عنك
.. أو كنت حبيبي
.. ساعدني كي أشفى منك
.. لو أني أعرف
.. أن الحب خطير جدا .. ما أحببت
.. لو أني أعرف
.. أن البحر عميق جدا .. ما أبحرت
.. لو أني أعرف خاتمتي
.. ما كنت بدأت

.. اشتقت إليك
.. فعلمني .. أن لا أشتاق
.. علمني
كيف أقص جذور هواك من الأعماق
.. علمني
.. كيف تموت الدمعة في الأحداق
.. علمني
.. كيف أثور عليك
وأنجو من سيف الأشواق
.. فأنا من بعدك باقية
.. ككتاب مقطوع الأوراق
.. يا كل الماضي والحاضر
.. يا عمر العمر
.. حبي لك حب شعري
.. فلماذا تقتل في الشعر ؟
حبي لك حب مائي
.. فلماذا تدفعني للصخر ؟
.. يا من أهديتك ضوء الشمس
لماذا تهديني الظلماء ؟
يا من قدمت لك الغابات
لماذا تعطيني الصحراء؟
.. يا من تتنزه فوق البر
.. وجسمي تمضغه الأنواء
.. أني في الماء
.. وصوتك يأتيني من تحت الماء
.. وملامح وجهك
.. تخرج لي كالمارد من أعماق الماء
.. وخطوط يديك تطاردني
.. حتى في الماء
. آه .. لو تغرق ذاكرتي
، لو يغرق وجهك ، والتاريخ
.. وتغرق آلاف الأشياء
.. آه .. كم أشعر بالإعياء

.. إن كنت نبيا
.. خلصني من هذا السحر
.. من هذا الكفر
، حبك كالكفر
.. فطهرني من هذا الكفر
.. إن كنت قويا
أخرجني من هذا اليم
.. فأنا لا اعرف فن العوم
.. الموج الأزرق .. في عينيك
.. يجرجرني نحو الأعمق
.. أزرق .. أزرق
لا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق
وأنا ما عندي تجربة
في الحب ، ولا عندي زورق
.. أن كنت أعز عليك
.. فخذ بيدي
.. فأنا عاشقة .. من رأسي
.. حتى قدمي
.. أني أتنفس تحت الماء
.. إني اغرق
.. أغرق .. أغرق
.. أغرق*​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

الف شكر 
موضوع جميل جدا 
ورائع 

سلاااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*



thelife.pro قال:


> الف شكر
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ورائع
> 
> سلاااااااااااام المسيح



العفو يا عزيزي 
شكرا على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

القبلة الاولى 



عامان .. مرا عليها يا مقلتي 
وعطرها لم يزل يجري على شفتي 
كأنها الآن .. لم تذهب حلاوتها 
ولا يزال شذاها ملء صومعتي 
إذ كان شعرك في كفي زوبعة 
وكأن ثغرك أحطابي .. وموقدتي 
قولي. أأفرغت في ثغري الجحيم وهل 
من الهوى أن تكوني أنت محرقتي 
لما تصالب ثغرانا بدافئة 
لمحت في شفتيها طيف مقبرتي 
تروي الحكايات أن الثغر معصية 
حمراء .. إنك قد حببت معصيتي 
ويزعم الناس أن الثغر ملعبها 
فما لها التهمت عظمي وأوردتي؟ 
يا طيب قبلتك الأولى .. يرف بها 
شذا جبالي .. وغاباتي .. وأوديتي 
ويا نبيذية الثغر الصبي .. إذا 
ذكرته غرقت بالماء حنجرتي.. 
ماذا على شفتي السفلى تركت .. وهل 
طبعتها في فمي الملهوب .. أم رئتي؟ 
لم يبق لي منك .. إلا خيط رائحة 
يدعوك أن ترجعي للوكر .. سيدتي 
ذهبت أنت لغيري .. وهي باقية 
نبعا من الوهج .. لم ينشف .. ولم يمت 
تركتني جائع الأعصاب .. منفردا 
أنا على نهم الميعاد .. فالتفتي​


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*احبكِ وهذا توقيعي



هل عندك شك أنك أحلى امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟ 
و أهم امرأة في الدنيا ؟ 
هل عندك شك أني حين عثرت عليك 
ملكت مفاتيح الدنيا ؟ 
هل عندك شك أني حين لمست يديك 
تغير تكوين الدنيا ؟ 
هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي 
هو أعظم يوم في التاريخ 
وأجمل خبر في الدنيا ؟ 
هل عندك شك في من أنت ؟ 
يا من تحتـل بعينيها أجزاء الوقت 
يا امرأة تكسر حين تمر جدار الصوت 
لا أدري ماذا يحدث لي ؟ 
فكأنك أنثاي الأولى 
و كأني قبلك ما أحببت 
و كأني ما مارست الحب 
ميلادي أنت و قبلك لا أتذكر أني كنت 
و غطائي أنت وقبل حنانك لا أتذكر أني عشت 
و كأني أيتها الملكة 
من بطنك كالعصفور خرجت 
هل عندك شك أنك أحلى جزء من ذاتي 
و بأني من عينيك سرقت النار 
و قمت بأخطر ثوراتي 
أيتها الوردة 
و الياقوتة 
و الريحانة 
و السلطانة 
و الشعبية 
و الشرعية بين جميع الملكات 
يا سمكاً يسبح في ماء حياتي 
يا قمراً يطلع كل مساء من نافذة الكلمات 
يا أعظم فتح بين جميع فتوحاتي 
يا آخر وطن أولد فيه 
و أدفن فيه 
و أنشر فيه كتاباتي 
يا امرأة الدهشة 
يا امرأتي 
لا أدري كيف رماني الموج على قدميك 
لا أدري كيف مشيت إلي 
و كيف مشيت إليك 
كم كان كبيراً حظي حين عثرت عليك 
يا امرأة تدخل في تركيب الشِعر 
دافئة أنت كرمل البحر 
رائعة أنت كليلة قَدَر 
من يوم طرقت الباب علي 
ابتدأ العمر 
كم صار جميلاً شِعري 
حين تثقف بين يديك 
كم صرت غنياً 
و قوياً 
لمّا أهداك الله إلي 
هل عندك شك أنك قبس من عيني 
و يداك هما استمرار ضوء ليدي 
هل عندك شك 
أنّ كلامك يخرج من شفتي؟ 
يا ناراً تجتاح كياني 
يا ثمراً يملأ أغصاني 
يا جسداً يقطِعُ مثل السيف 
و يضرب مثل البركان 
: قولي لي 
كيف سأنقذ نفسي من أمواج الطوفان 
يا ذات الأنف الإغريقي 
و ذات الشعر الإسباني 
يا امرأة لا تكرر في ألاف الأزمان 
يا امرأة ترقص حافية القدمين بمدخل شرياني 
من أين أتيت ؟ و كيف أتيت ؟ 
و كيف عصفت بوجداني ؟ 
يا إحدى نعم الله عليّ 
و غيمة حب و حنان 
يا أغلى لؤلؤة بيدي 
آه كم ربي أعطاني 
*​


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*محاولات لقتل امراءة لا تقتل*




*وعدتك أن لا أحبك .. ثم أمام القرار الكبير جبنت 
وعدتك أن لا أعود .. وعدت
وأن لا أموت اشتياقا .. ومت
وعدت مرارا وقررت أن أستقيل مرارا.. ولا أتذكر أني ثقلت
وعدت بأشياء أكبر مني.. فماذا غدا ستقول الجرائد عني
أكيد ستكتب أني جننت
أكيد ستكتب أني انتحرت
وعدتك أن لا أكون ضعيفاً .. وكنت
وأن لا أقول بعينيك شعراً .. وقلت 
وعدتك بأن لا وألا وألا 
وحين اكتشفت غبائي ضحكت 

* * * 
وعدتك أن لا أبالي بشعرك حين يمر أمامي
وحين تدفق كالليل فوق الرصيف صرخت
وعدتك أن أتجاهل عينيك مهما دعاني الحنين
وحين رأيتهما تمطران نجوماً شهقت
وعدتك بان لا أكون بأي مكان تكونين فيه
وحين عرفت بأنك مدعوة للعشاء ذهبت
وعدتك أن لا أحبك 
كيف و أين وفي أي يوم وعدت
لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق 
والحمد لله أني كذبت

* * * 
وعدتك بكل برود وكل غباء 
بإحراق كل الجسور ورائي
وقررت في السر قتل جميع النساء 
وأعلنت حربي عليك
وحين رأيت يديك المسالمتين .. خجلت
وعدتك بأن لا وألا وألا
وكانت جميع وعودي دخان بعثرته في الهواء
وعدت أن لا أتلفن ليلا 
وأن لا أفكر فيك حين تمرضين
وأن لا أخاف عليك 
وأن لا أقدم ورداً 
وأن لا أبوس يديك 
وتلفنت ليلا على الرغم مني
وأرسلت وردا على الرغم مني
وعدتك بأن لا و ألا و ألا 
وحين اكتشفت غبائي ضحكت

* * *
وعدت بذبحك 50 مرة 
وحين رأيت الدماء تغطي ثيابي 
تأكدت أني الذي قتلت
فلا تأخذيني على محمل الجد 
مهما غضبت ومهما انفعلت
ومهما اشتعلت ومهما انطفئت
لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق 
والحمد لله أني كذبت

* * * 
وعدتك بأن أحسم الأمر فورا
وحين رأيت الدموع تهرهر من مقلتيكي ارتبكت
وحين رأيت الحقائب بالأرض 
أدركت بأنك لا تقتلين بهذه السهولة
فأنت البلاد وأنت القبيلة
وأنت القصيدة قبل التكون
وأنت الدفاتر وأنت المشاوير وأنت الطفولة
وعدت .. وعدت بإلغاء عينيك من دفاتر ذكرياتي 
ولم أكن أعلم أني سألغي حياتي
ولم أكن أعلم أنك رغم الخلاف الصغير أنا وأنا أنت
وعدتك أن لا أحبك 
يا للحماقة ماذا بنفسي فعلت
لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق 
والحمد لله أني كذبت

* * *
وعدتك أن لا أكون هنا بعد 5 دقائق
ولكن ..إلى أين أذهب ..؟!!
أن الشوارع مغسولة بالمطر
إلى أين أرحل ..؟!!
أن مقاهي المدينة مسكونة بالضجر
إلى أين أبحر وحدي ..؟!!
وأنت البحار وأنت الخلوع وأنت السفر
فهل ممكن أن أظل 10 دقائق لحين انقطاع المطر ؟
أكيد أني سأرحل بعد رحيل الغيم
وبعد هدوء الرياح 
وإلا سأنزل ضيف عليك إلى أن يجيء الصباح
وعدتك أن لا أحبك مثل المجانين في المرة الثانية
وأن لا أهاجم مثل العصافير أشجار تفاحك العالية
وأن لا أمشط شعرك حين تنامين ياقطتي الغالية
وعدتك أن لا أضيع بقية عقلي 
إذا ما سقطي على جسدي نجمة حافية
وعدت بكبح جناح جنوني
ويسعدني أنني لا أزال شديد التطرف حين أحب
تمام كما كنت السنة الماضية
وعدتك أن لا أخبئ وجهي بغابات شعرك طيلت عام 
وأن لا أصيد المحار على رمل عينيك طيلت عام 
فكيف أقول كلام سخيف كهذا الكلام
وعينيك داري ودار السلام
وكيف سمحت لنفسي بجرح شعور الرخام
وبيني وبينك خبز وملح وكب نبيذ وشدو حمام
وأنت البداية ومسك الختام

وعدتك أن لا أعود .. وعدت
وأن لا أموت اشتياقا .. ومت
وعدت بأشياء أكبر مني 
فماذا بنفسي فعلت ..؟!!
لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق 
والحمد لله أني كذبت*​


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*حبيبتي و المطر




أخاف أن تمطر الدنيا ولست معي
فمنذ رحتِ وعندي عقدة المطر
كان الشتاء يغطيني بمعطفه
فلا أفكر في برد ولا ضجر
كانت الريح تعوي خلف نافذتي
فتهمسين تمسك هاهنا شعري
وألان اجلس والأمطار تجلدني
على ذراعي على وجهي على ظهري
فمن يدافع عني يا مسافرة
مثل اليمامة بين العين و البصر
كيف أمحوك من أوراق ذاكرتي
وأنت في القلب مثل النقش في الحجر
أنا احبك يامن تسكنين دمي
إن كنتِ في الصين
أو إن كنتِ في القمر ..

​*


----------



## القيصر (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*


صديقتي وسجائري 



واصل تدخينك ... يغريتي

رجلٌ في لحظة..... تدخين

هو نقطة ضعفي... كأمراة

فاستثمر ضعفي و جنوني

ما أشهى تبغك.... و الدنيا

تستقبل أول....... تشرين

و القهوة و الصحف الكسلى

و رؤى... و حطامُ فناجين

دخن.... لا أروع من رجل

يفنى في الرُكن..... و يفنيني

رجلٌ....... تنضم أصابعه

و يفكرُ..... من غير جبين

أشعل واحدةٌ.... من أخرى

أشعلها.... من جمر عيوني

و رمادك... ضعه على كفي

نيرانك ليست...... تؤذيني

فأنا كامرأة........ يرضيني

أن القي نفسي..... في مقعد

ساعات...... في هذا المعبد

أتأمل..... في الوجه المجهد

و اعدُ.. أعدُ...عروقً يديك

فعروقُ يديك....... تسليني

و خيوط الشيب.. هنا و هنا

تُنهي أعصابي....... تنهيني

دخن.... لا أروع من رجل

يفنى في الركن..... و يفنيني

أحرقني..... أحرق بي بيتي

و تصرف فيه.... كالمجنون

فأنا كامرأة......... يكفيني

أن اشعر انك...... تحميني

أن اشعر أن هناك... يدًا

تتسلل... من خلف المقعد

كي تمسح راسي.. و جبيني

تتسلل... من خلف المقعد

لتداعب.... أذني بسكون

و لتترك في شعري الأسود

عقدا من زهر... الليمون

دخن.. لا أروع من رجل

يفنى... في الركن و يفنيني

رجلٌ...... تنضم أصابعه

و يفكرُ.... من غير جبين​


----------



## فادية (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*أقدم اعتذاري






أقدم اعتذاري
لوجهك الحزين مثل شمس آخر النهار
عن الكتابات التي كتبتها
عن الحماقات التي ارتكبتها
عن كل ما أحدثته
في جسمك النقي من دمار
وكل ما أثرته حولك من غبار
أقدم اعتذاري

أقدم اعتذاري
عن كل ما كتبت من قصائد شريرة
في لحظة انهياري
فالشعر ، يا صديقتي ، منفاي واحتضاري
طهارتي وعاري
ولا أريد مطلقا أن توصمي بعاري
من أجل هذا .. جئت يا صديقتي
أقدم اعتذاري​*


----------



## فادية (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*الخرافة





حين كنا .. في الكتاتيب صغارا
حقنونا .. بسخيف القول ليلا ونهارا
درسونا
ركب المرأة عورة
ضحكة المرأة عورة
صوتها - من خلف ثقب الباب - عورة
صوروا الجنس لنا
غولا .. بأنياب كبيرة
يخنق الأطفال
يقتات العذارى
خوفونا .. من عذاب الله إن نحن عشقنا
هددونا .. بالسكاكين إذا نحن حلمنا
فنشأنا .. كنباتات الصحاري
نلعق الملح ، ونستا ف الغبارا

يوم كان العلم في أيامنا
فلقة تمسك رجلينا وشيخا .. وحصيرا
شوهونا
شوهوا الإحساس فينا والشعورا
فصلوا أجسادنا عنا
عصوراً .. وعصورا
صوروا الحب لنا .. بابا خطيرا
لو فتحناه .. سقطنا ميتين
فنشأنا ساذجين
وبقينا ساذجين
نحسب المرأة .. شاه أو بعيرا
ونرى العالم جنسا وسريرا​*


----------



## فادية (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*إلى صامته



​*
*تكلمي تكلمي
أيتها الجميلة الخرساء
فالحب .. مثل الزهرة البيضاء
تكون أحلى عندما
توضع في إناء

تحدثي إلي في بساطة
، كالطير في السماء
والأسماك في البحار
واعتبريني منك يا حبيبتي
هل بيننا أسرار ؟
أبعد عامين معا ؟
تبقى لنا أسرار
تحدثي
عن كل ما يخطر في بالك من أفكار
عن قطة المنزل
عن آنية الأزهار
عن الصديقات اللواتي
زرت في النهار
والمسرحيات التي شاهدتها
والطقس ، والأسفار
تحدثي
عما تحبين من الأشعار
عن عودة الغيم
وعن رائحة الأمطار
تحدثي إلي عن بيروت
وحبنا المنقوش
فوق الرمل والمحار
فإن أخبارك يا حبيبتي
سيدة الأخبار
تصرفي حبيبتي
كسائر النساء
تكلمي عن أبسط الأشياء
وأصغر الأشياء
، عن ثوبك الجديد
عن قبعة الشتاء
عن الأزاهير التي اشتريتها
من شارع الحمراء
، تكلمي ، حبيبتي
عما فعلت اليوم
- أي كتاب - مثلا
قرأت قبل النوم ؟
أين قضيت عطلة الأسبوع ؟
وما الذي شاهدت من أفلام ؟
بأي شط كنت تسبحين ؟
هل صرت
لون التبغ والورد ككل عام ؟
تحدثي .. تحدثي
من الذي دعاك
هذا السبت للعشاء ؟
بأي ثوب كنت ترقصين ؟
وأي عقد كنت تلبسين ؟
،فكل أنبائك ، يا أميرتي
أميرة الأنباء
عادية
تبدو لك الأشياء
سطحية
تبدو لك الأشياء
لكن ما يهمني
أنت مع الأشياء
وأنت في الأشياء​*


----------



## فادية (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*أين أذهب






لم أعد داريا .. إلى أين أذهب
كلَ يومٍ .. أحس أنك أقرب
كل يوم .. يصير وجهك ُجزءاً
من حياتي .. ويصبح العمر أخصب
وتصير الأشكال أجمل شكلا
وتصير الأشياء أحلى وأطيب
قد تسربتِ في مسامات جلدي
مثلما قطرة الندى .. تتسرب
اعتيادي على غيابك صعبٌ
واعتيادي على حضورك أصعب
كم انا .. كم انا أحبك حتى
أن نفسي من نفسها .. تتعجب
يسكن الشعر في حدائق عينيك
فلولا عيناك .. لا شعر يكتب
منذ احببتك الشموس استدارت
والسموات .. صرن انقي وارحب
منذ احببتك .. البحار جميعا
اصبحت من مياه عينيك تشرب
حبك البربري أكبر مني
فلماذا .. على ذراعيك أصلب ؟
خطأي .. أنني تصورت نفسي
ملكا ، يا صديقتي ، ليس يغلب
وتصرفت مثل طفل صغير
يشتهي أن يطول أبعد كوكب
سامحيني .. إذا تماديت في الحلم
وألبستك الحرير المقصب
أتمني لو كنت بؤبؤ عيني
أتراني طلبت ما ليس يطلب ؟
أخبريني من أنت ؟ إن شعوري
كشعور الذي يطارد أرنب
أنت أحلى خرافة في حياتي
والذي يتبع الخرافات يتعب​*


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*بالأحمر فقط





في كل مكان في الدفتر
إسمك مكتوب بالأحمر
حبك تلميذ شيطان
يتسلى بالقلم الأحمر
يرسم أسماكا من ذهب
ونساء .. من قصب السكر
وهنودا حمرا وقطارا
ويحرك آلاف العسكر
يرسم طاحونا ، وحصانا
يرسم طاووسا يتبختر
وامرأة يرسم .. عارية
ولها ثديان من المرمر
يرسم عصفورا من نار
مشتعل الريش ، ولا يحذر
وقوارب صيد ، وطيورا
وغروبا وردي المئزر
يرسم بالورد والياقوت
ويترك جرحا في الدفتر
حبك رسام مجنون
لا يرسم إلا .. بالأحمر
، ويخربش فوق جدار الشمس
ولا يرتاح ، ولا يضجر
ويصور عنترة العبسي
ويصور عرش الإسكندر
ما كل قياصرة الدنيا ؟
ما دمت معي .. فأنا القيصر​*


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*بانتظار سيدتي





أجلس في المقهى .. منتظرا
أن تأتي سيدتي الحلوة
أبتاع الصحف اليومية
أفعل أشياء طفوليه
في باب الحظ
أفتش عن برج الحمل
ساعدني يا برج الحمل
طمئني يا برج الحمل
هل تأتي سيدتي الحلوة ؟
هل ترضى أن تتزوجني
هل ترضى سيدتي الحلوة ؟
يخبرني برجي عن يوم
يشرق بالحب وبالأمل
يخبر .. عن خمسة أطفال يأتون
وعن شهر العسل
أبقى في المقهى .. منتظرا
عشرة أعوام شمسية
عشرة أعوام قمرية
منتظرا سيدتي الحلوة
تقرأني الصحف اليومية
ينفخني غيم سجاراتي
يشربني فنجان القهوة*​


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*أنا قطار الحزن






أركب آلاف القطارات
وأمتطي فجيعتي
وأمتطي غيم سجاراتي
حقيبة واحدة أحملها
فيها عناوين حبيباتي
من كن ، بالأمس ، حبيباتي
يمضي قطاري مسرعا .. مسرعا
يمضغ في طريقه لحم المسافات
يفترس الحقول في طريقه
يلتهم الأشجار في طريقه
يلحس أقدام البحيرات
يسألني مفتش القطار عن تذكرتي
وموقفي آلاتي
وهل هناك موقف آتي ؟
فنادق العالم لا تعرفني
ولا عناوين حبيباتي
أنا قطار الحزن
لا رصيف لي
أقصده .. في كل رحلاتي
أرصفتي جميعها .. هاربة
هاربة .. مني محطاتي​*


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*تذكرة سفر لامرأة أحبها







أرجوك يا سيدتي .. أن تتركي لبنان
، أرجوك باسم الحب ، باسم الملح
أن تغادري لبنان
فالبحر لا لون له
والشكل لا شكل له
والموج – حتى الموج – لا يكلم الشطآن
أرجوك يا سيدتي أن ترحلي
حتى أرى لبنان
أرجوك يا سيدتي أن تختفي
بأي شكل كان
باي سعر كان
أن ترجعي البحر إلى حدوده
وترجعي الشمس إلى مكانها
وترجعي الجبال والوديان
أرجوك يا سيدتي
أن ترجعي براءتي
والزمن المكسور .. فوق ساعتي
وترحلي عني ، وعن لبنان
بأي شكل كلن
بأي سعر كان
أرجوك يا سيدتي
أن تدركي بأني إنسان
وتسحبي السيف الذي زرعته في فوهة الشريان
أرجوك .. باسم الزعتر البري ، والشربين ، والريحان
والثلج ، والضباب ، والرعاة ، والقطعان
وباسم عامين هما .. خلاصة الزمان
باسم ( جعيتا ) واليدان فوقها يدان
ونحن مبحران في عرس من الألوان 
وباسم نادي الصيد في جبيل
والنبيذ .. والدخان
وبيتنا المهجور في طبرجة
وشعرك المنثور فوق الأرض والحيطان
وباسم ثوب أحمر
كنت به رائعة كزهرة الرمان
أرجوك يا سيدتي
باسم جميع الكتب المقدسة
والشمع ، والبخور، والصلبان
أرجوك بالأحزان يا سيدتي
إن كنت تعرفين ما الأحزان
أرجوك .. بالأوثان يا سيدتي
إن كنت تؤمنين في عبادة الأوثان
أرجوك .. باسم الأنس
أرجوك .. باسم الجان
أن تتركي لبنان

أرجوك يا سيدتي .. أن تأخذي
كل هداياك التي تحرك الشجون
كل المناديل التي تحمل حرف النون
أزرار قمصاني التي تحمل حرف النون
فكلها أفيون
يا أنت
يا أخطر ما عرفت من أفيون
أرجوك أن تسترجعي
مصباحك القريب من وسادتي
وكلبك الأبيض من سياراتي
فإنها قد أصبحت نوعا من الإدمان
يا امرأة .. قد جعلتني أدمن الإدمان

رفيقتي ، على دروب ( اليرزة ) الخضراء
رفيقتي ، بالصندل الصيفي .. والقبعة البيضاء
رفيقتي ، أمام باب مريم العذراء
رفيقتي بالحزن والبكاء
أرجوك ، يا سيدتي ، أن ترجعي
علاقنتي الأولى مع الأشياء
أن ترجعي الأشجار مستقيمة
والأرض مستديرة
والقمح ، والنجوم ، والسنابل الخضراء
أرجوك يا سيدتي
أن ترجعي إلى البحار الماء
والرب للسماء

أرجوك يا سيدتي
أن تحزمي حقائب النسيان
فإن حجم دمعتي
أكبر من مساحة الأجفان
أرجوك يا سيدتي
أن تتركي بيروت في عناية الرحمن
وتتركي لي الحزن
فهو صاحبي الوحيد من زمان

لبنان
كان أنت .. يا حبيبتي
ويوم ترحلين عن صدري
فلا لبنان​*


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*حارقة روما





كفي عن الكلام يا ثرثارة
كفي عن المشي
على أعصابي المنهارة
ماذا أسمي كل ما فعلته ؟
سادية
نفعية
قرصنة
حقارة
ماذا أسمي كل ما فعلته ؟
يا من مزجت الحب بالتجارة
والطهر بالدعارة
ماذا أسمي كل ما فعلته ؟
فإنني لا أجد العبارة
أحرقت روما كلها
لتشعلي سجارة​*


----------



## tina_tina (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

جمال اوى
بس ياريت يتثبتوا فى الكتابات هيكون افضل
شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## فادية (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*



tina_tina قال:


> جمال اوى
> بس ياريت يتثبتوا فى الكتابات هيكون افضل
> شكرا لتعبكم



منورة يا تينا تينا 
ميرسي على مرورك الجميل 
اما عن التثبيت فدا راجع للمشرف 
واكيد هو عنده نظرة خاصه في الموضوع دا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*خارج صدري





خارج صدري
أنت لا توجدين
خارج عشقي .. أنت سلطانة
مخلوعة
في الأرض لا تحكمين
أنا الذي
سواك إنسانة
فكور الثدي .. وصاغ الجبين
لولا كتاباتي .. ولولا يدي
لولاهما .. من أنت في العالمين ؟
رابية ماتت عصافيرها
لا تنبت الدفلى ، ولا الياسمين
خارج صدري
أنت مفقودة
خارج شعري .. أنت مجهولة
مدفونة تحت جليد السنين
مليكة .. كنت معي دائما
وصرت بعدي
صرت كالآخرين*​


----------



## فادية (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*رفقاً بأعصابي





شرشت
في لحمي وأعصابي
وملكتني بذكاء سنجاب
شرشت .. في صوتي ، وفي لغتي
ودفاتري ، وخيوط أثوابي
شرشت بي .. شمسا وعافية
وكسا ربيعك كل أبوابي
شرشت حتى في عروق يدي
وحوائجي ، وزجاج أكوابي
شرشت بي .. رعدا ، وصاعقة
وسنابلا ، وكروم أعناب
شرشت .. حتى صار جوف يدي
مرعى فراشات ، وأعشاب
تتساقط الأمطار .. من شفتي
والقمح ينبت فوق أهدابي
شرشت حتى العظم .. يا امرأة
فتوقفي .. رفقا بأعصابي​*


----------



## فادية (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*قصيده واقعيه​


​
لو كنت امرأة مثل سواك
لما أكملت معي شهرا
لو أطلب ملكا في نهديك
ملكتها شبراً .. شبرا
أو أطلب نصرا من شفتيك
لكنت تركتهما قشرا
لو كانت تعنيني الأرقام
لكنت بأوراقي صفرا
لو كنت مجرد عابره
تأتي وامرأة تتعرى
لغدوت الآن .. مع الذكري

لو أبحث عن جنس
لحصلت عليه .. من امرأة أخرى
من أية واحدة أخرى
لكنك .. معجزة كبرى
معجزة اكبر من كبرى
تمطرني .. تمطرني .. شعرا
وأنا يا سيدتي رجل
لا يقدر أن ينسى الشعرا

يا امرأة
سوداء العينين
تساوي عيناها عصرا
لو عندي امرأة .. مثلك أنت
لكنت هرقلا
أو كسرى​*


----------



## فادية (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*قطتي الشامية





أضناني البرد ، فكومني
داخل قبضتك السحرية
خبئني فيها أياما
إحبسني فيها أعواما
إحبسني كالطير المرسوم
على مروحة صينيه
فالحبس لذيذ ، ومثير
داخل قبضتك السحرية

لا تفتح كفك .. واتركني
أرعى كالأرنب
في غابات يديك الوحشية
لا تغضب مني .. لا تغضب
فأنا قطتك الشامية
هل احد
يغضب من قطته الشامية ؟

أتركني ألعب كالسنجاب
على الأدراج العاجية
وفتات السكر ، ألحسه
داخل قبضتك السحرية
أمنيتي تلك ، وما عندي
أغلى من تلك الأمنية
لو أملك زاوية بيديك
لكنت ملكت البشرية

خبئني .. في خلجان يديك
فإن الريح شمالية
خبئني .. في أصداف البحر
وفي الأعشاب المائية
خبئني .. في يدك اليمنى
خبئني .. في يدك اليسرى
لن أطلب منك الحرية
فيداك .. هما المنفى
وهما.. أروع أشكال الحرية
أنت السجان .. وأنت السجن
وأنت قيودي الذهبية
قيدني .. يا ملكي الشرقي
فإني امرأة شرقية
تحلم بالخيل .. وبالفرسان
وبالكلمات الشعرية
- إني مولاتك – يا مولاي
فغص في صدري كالمدية
سافر في جسدي كالأفيون
وكالرائحة المنسية
سافر في شعري .. في نهدي
كطعنة رمح وثنية
سافر – يا ملكي – حيث تريد
فكل شطوطي رملية
سافر .. فالريح مواتية
وأنا .. راضية مرضية
ضيعني
في أحراج يديك
سئمت .. سئمت المدنية
حيث الأشجار بلا عمر
حيث الأزمان خرافية
أرجعني .. صافية كالنار
وكالزلزال بدائية
حررني .. من عقدي الأولى
مزق .. أقنعتي الشمعية
وادفني تحت رماد يديك
شهيدة عشق صوفية
أدفني
حيث يشاء الحب
أنا رابعة العدوية*​


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*لحمها وأظافرها





لا تقولي : أرادت الأقدار
إنك اخترت ، والحياة اختيار
إذهبي .. إذهبي إليه فبعدي
لن تعيش الدفلى ، ولا الجلنار
بعت شعري .. بحفنة من حجار
أخبريني ، هل أسعدتك الحجار
وظننت السراب ، جنة عدن
حين لا جنة .. ولا أنهار
لا تقولي : خسرت أيام عمري
هكذا .. هكذا .. يكون القمار
كنت في معصميك إسوار شعر
وعلى الدرب .. ضاع منك السوار
أو هذا .. الذي انتهيت إليه ؟
مجدك الآن .. قنب .. وغبار
كنت سلطانة النساء جميعا
ولك الأرض كلها ، والبحار
ثم أصبحت ، يا شقية ، بعدي
ربوة .. لا تزورها الأمطار
شامت شامت أنا بك جدا
لا يريح المقتول .. إلا الثأر
إنني منك .. لا أريد اعتذارا
ما تفيد الدموع والأعذار ؟
ما بوسعي أن أفعل الآن شيئا
كل ما حولنا دمار .. دمار
ما بوسعي إنقاذ وجه جميل
أكلته من جانبيه النار

أنت .. أنت التي هربت من الحب
وسهل على النساء الفرار
فلماذا ؟ تبكين ملكا مضاعا
أنك اخترت . والحياة اختيار​*


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*مع بيروتيه





لم يبقى سوانا في المطعم
لم يبقى سوى
ظل الرأسين الملتصقين
لم يبقى سوى
حركات يدينا العاشقتين
وبقايا البن الراسب
في أعماق الفنجانين

لم يبق سوانا في المطعم
بيروت ، تغوص كلؤلوة
داخل عينيك السوداوين
بيروت ، تغيب بأكملها
رملا ، وسماء ، وبيوتا
تحت الجفنين المنسبلين
بيروت ، أفتش عن بيروت
على أهدابك ، والشفتين
فأراها طيرا بحريا
وأرها عقدا ماسيا
وأرها امرأة فاتنة
تلبس قبعة من ريش
تشبك دبوسا ذهبيا
وتخبيء .. زهرة غاردينيا
خلف الأذنين
بيروت ! وأنت على صدري
شيء .. لا يحدث في الرؤيا
من يوم تلاقينا فيها
صارت بيروت
هي الدنيا

لم يبقى سوانا .. في المطعم
شال الكشمير .. على كتفيك
يرف حديقة ريحان
يدك الممدودة فوق يدي
أعظم من كل التيجان
عيناك .. أمامي صافيتان
صفاء سماء حزيران
وطفولة وجهك مقنعة
أكثر من كل الأديان
ما دامت مملكتي عينيك
فإني سلطان زماني

المطعم أصبح مهجورا
وأنا أتأمل فنجاني
ماذا سيكون بفنجاني ؟
غير الأمطار ، وغير الريح
وغير طيور الأحزان
تذبحني امرأة من لبنان
تساوي ملك سليمان
آه .. يا حبي اللبناني
آه .. يا جرحي اللبناني
لا غيرك يسكن ذاكرتي
لا غيرك يسكن أجفاني
قد ماتت كل نساء الأرض
وأنت بقيت بفنجاني​*


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*هاملت شاعراً





أن تكوني امرأة .. أو لا تكوني
تلك .. تلك المسألة
أن تكوني امرأتي المفضلة
قطتي التركية المدللة
أن تكوني الشمس ، يا شمس عيوني
ويدا طيبة فوق جبيني
أن تكوني في حياتي المقبلة
نجمة .. أو وردة .. أو سنبلة
تلك .. تلك المشكلة

أن تكوني كل شي
أو تضيعي كل شي
إن طبعي ، عندما أهوى
كطبع البربري
أن تكوني
كل ما يحمله نوار من عشب ندي
أن تكوني .. دفتري الأزرق
أوراقي .. مدادي الذهبي
أن تكوني
كلمة تبحث عن عنوانها في شفتي
طفلة تكبر ما بين يدي
آه .. يا حورية أرسلها البحر إلي
آه .. يا رمحا بأعماقي
ويا جرحي الطري
آه .. يا ناري
وأمطاري
ويا قرع الطبول الهمجي

إفهميني
أتمنى مخلصا ، أن تفهميني
ربما .. أخطأت في شرح ظنوني
ربما .. لم أحسن التعبير عما يعتريني
ربما .. سرت إلى حبك معصوب العيون
ونسفت الجسر ما بين اتزاني وجنوني
أنا لا يمكن أن أعشق إلا بجنوني
فاقبليني هكذا أو فارفضيني

أنصتي لي
أتمنى مخلصا أن تنصتي لي
ما هناك امرأة دون بديل
فاتن وجهك .. لكن في الهوى
ليس تكفي فتنة الوجه الجميل
إفعلي ما شئت .. لكن حاذري
حاذري أن تقتلي في فضولي
تعبت كفاي ، يا سيدتي
وأنا أطرق باب المستحيل
فاعشقي كالناس .. أو لا تعشقي
إنني أرفض أنصاف الحلول​*


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*يا زوجة الخليفه





يا زوجة الخليفة
لا يفهم الحراس ما قضيتي
يا زوجة الخليفة
رسائلي إليك يرفضونها
أزهاري الحمراء .. يرفضونها
يا زوجة الخليفة
قصائدي الكتبتها بالضوء والقطيفة
لم يقبلوا استلامها
يا زوجة الخليفة

لا يفهم الحراس يا حبيبتي
أنك كنت زوجتي
قبل وجود القصر .. والخليفة
حراسك الغلاظ ، يا سيدتي
لا يقرأون الشعر
لا يفهمون الشعر
حاولت أن أقنعهم
أنك شمس العمر
جربت سحري معهم
فما أفاد السحر
جربت أن أرشوهم بالمال
أو بالخمر
لكنهم .. لم يقبلوا
أن يدخلوني القصر
كل القصور .. منذ أن كانت
تخاف الشعر​*


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*يوميات رجل مهزوم





لم يحدث أبداً
أن أحببت بهذا العمق
لم يحدث .. لم يحدث أبداً
أني سافرت مع امرأة
لبلاد الشوق
وضربت شواطئ نهديها
كالرعد الغاضب ، أو كالبرق
فأنا في الماضي لم أعشق
بل كنت أمثل دور العشق

لم يحدث أبداً
أن أوصلني حب امرأة حتى الشنق
لم أعرف قبلك واحدة
غلبتني ، أخذت أسلحتي
هزمتني .. داخل مملكتي
نزعت عن وجهي أقنعتي
لم يحدث أبداً ، سيدتي
أن ذقت النار ، وذقت الحرق

كوني واثقة .. سيدتي
سيحبك .. آلاف غيري
وستستلمين بريد الشوق
لكنك .. لن تجدي بعدي
رجلا يهواك بهذا الصدق
لن تجدي أبداً
لا في الغرب
ولا في الشرق​*


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

* 
يدكِ 






يدكِ التي حطت على كتفي 
كحمامة نزلت لكي تشرب
عندي تساوي آلف أمنية 
يا ليتها تبقى ولا تذهب
الشمس نائمة على كتفي 
قبلتها آلف ولم اتعب
●●●●
تلك الجميلة كيف ارفضها 
من يرفض السكنى على كوكب
قولي لها تمضي برحلتها 
فلها جميع ما ترغب
تلك الجميلة كيف أقنعها 
آني بها معجب
●●●●
يدك الصغيرة طفلة هربت 
ماذا أقول لطفلة تلعب
أنا ساهر و معي يد امرأة
بيضاء هل أشهى وهل أطيب 
​*


----------



## فادية (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*
من نزار قباني الى حبيبته 






يا حبيبة :
بعد عامين طويلين من الغربة والنفي
تذكرتك في هذا المساء
كنت مجنونا بعينيكِ
ومجنونا بأوراقي
ومجنونا لأن الحب جاء
ولأن الشعر جاء

يا صديقة :
عائد من زمن اللاشعر .. عاري القدمين
عائد دون شفاه
عائد دون يدين 
إن حرب السنتين
كسرتني
كسرت سنبلة القمح التي تنبت بين الشفتين
جعلتني عاطلا عن عمل الحب ..
فلم أقرأ مزاميري لعينيكِ
ولا قابلت عصفورا غريبا
أو قصيدة
كنت أبكي ضاحكا مثل المجاذيب .. لأني
أستطيع الآن , يا سيدتي , أن أتذكر
مدهش أن أتذكر 
مدهش أن أتذكر 
ليس سهلا في زمان الحرب أن يسترجع الإنسان
وجه امرأة يعشقها
فالحرب ضد الذاكرة 
ليس سهلا في زمان القبح 
أن أجمع أزهار المانوليا
والفراشات التي تخرج ليلا من شبابيك العيون الماطرة
قذفتني هذه الحرب بعيدا عن محيط الدائرة
ألغت الخط الحليبي الذي ينزل من ثديك
نحو الخاصرة
أفقدتني ذلك الطهر الطفولي الذي يُدخلني مملكة الله ,
ويعطيني مفاتيح اللغات النادرة
فاعذريني .. إن تأخرت عن الوعد قليلا
فلقد كان وصولي مستحيلا
وبريدي مستحيلا
إن آلاف الحواجز
وقفت ما بين عينيك وبيني ..
أطلقوا النار على الحلم فأردوه قتيلا
أطلقوا النار على الحب فأردوه قتيلا
أطلقوا النار على البحر , على الشمس , على الزرع , على كتب الأطفال , قصوا شعر بيروت الطويلا
سرقوا العمر الجميلا


يا بعيدة :
أي أخبار تريدين عن الشعر وعني ؟
أخذوا بيروت مني 
أخذوا , بيروت , يا سيدتي , منك ومني


يا رقيقة :
جاءني هاتفك اليوم خجولا مثل عطر البرتقال
سائلا عني .. وهل أجمل من هذا السؤال ؟
إنني أحيا
ولكن ما الذي يعنيه يا سيدتي
أن يكون المرء موجودا على قيد الحياة ؟
إن تحبيني اسأليني كيف حال الكلمات
دخلتْ في جسد الشعر .. ألوف الطلقات
نحن من عامين .. لم نزهر .. ولم نورق .. ولم نطرح ثمر
نحن من عامين لم نبرق .. ولم نرعد
ولم نركض كمجنونين ـ يا سيدتي ـ تحت المطر
نحن من عامين
لم نخرج عن المألوف في العشق
ولم نخرج على اليومي والعادي
لم ندخل أقاليم الغرابة
آه .. كم عانيت من داء الكتابة
آه .. كم عانيت من موت الكتابة
شنقوني بخيوط المفردات
طردوني 
خلف أسوار اللغات
أغلقوا في وجه حبي الطرقات
فتشوني
لم أكن أحمل إلا وردة الشعر
وحزني 
وجنوني
لم أكن أحمل إلا أنت ـ يا سيدتي ـ بين عيوني
ولهذا أرجعوني 
كنت ـ يا سيدتي ـ في موقع الحب
لهذا لم أكن في جملة المنتصرين
كنت يا سيدتي في جانب الشعر .. لهذا
صنفوني بورجوازيا صغيرا
وأضافوني إلى قائمة المنحرفين
لم أكن في زمن القبح قبيحا
إنما كنت صديق الياسمين
​*


----------



## فادية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*كتاب الحب 





 
تسألني حبيبتي
ماالفرق بيني وبين ... السماء
الفرق ما بينكما
انكي إن ضحكتي يا حبيبتي
أنسى السماء

ياربي قلبي لم يعد كافياً
لأن  من احبها تعادل الدنيا
فضع بصدري واحداً
غيره يكون بمساحة الدنيا
مازلت تسألني عن عيد ميلادي
سجل لديك إذن ما أنت تجهله


تاريخ حبك لي تاريخ ميلادي
ذات العينين السوداوين
ذات العينين الصاحيتين الممطرتين
ما اطلب أبدا من ربي إلا شيئين
أن يحفظ هاتين العينين
ويزيد بأيامي يومين كي أكتب  شعراً
في هاتين اللؤلؤتين
أشكوكي للسماء كيف استطعتي كيف
أن تختصري جميع مافي الأرض من نساء
لو كنتي ياصديقتي بمستوى جنوني


رميتي ما عليكي من جواهراً
وبعتي مالديكي من أساور
ونمتي في عيوني
لأن كلام القواميس مات
لأن  كلام الروايات مات
أريد اكتشاف طريقه عشقاً
احبكي فيها بلا كلمات
انا عنكي ما أخبرتهم
لكنهم  لمحوكي تغتسلين في أحداقي
انا عنكي ما كلمتهم
لاكنهم قراؤكي في حبري وفي أوراقي

ذوبت في غرامكي الأقلام
من ازرقاً واحمراً واخضراً
حتى انتهاء الكلام
علقت حبي لكي في أساور الحمام
ولم اكن اعرف يا حبيبتي
أن الهوى يطير كا الحمام
حبكي يا عميقة العينين
حبكي مثل الموت ... والولادة
صعب لأن يعاد مرتين
عشرين ألف امرأة أحببت
عشرين ألف امرأة جربت

وعندما التقيت فيكي يا حبيبتي
شعرت أنى الآن قد بدأت
أني احبكي عندما تبكين
واحب وجهكي غائماً وحزيناً
الحزن يصهرنا معاً
 من حيث لا ادري ولا تدريناً
بعض النساء وجوههم جميلة
وتصير اجمل عندما يبكيناً
حين أكون عاشقاً

شاة الفرس من رعيتي
واخضع الصين لصولجاني
وانقل البحار من مكانها
ولو أردت ... أوقف الثواني
حين أكون عاشقاً
اصبح ضوء سائلاً
لا تستطيع العين أن تراني
حين أكون عاشقاً
تنفجر المياه من أصابعي
وينبت العشب على لساني
حين أكون عاشقاً
أغدو زماناً خارج الزماني. 
عدي على أصابع اليدين ما يأتي
ف أولا : حبيبتي أنتي
وثانياً : حبيبتي أنتي
وثالثاً : حبيبتي أنتي
ورابعاً وخامساً وسادساً وسابعاً
وثامناً وتاسعاً وعاشراً 
حبيبتي أنتي*​


----------



## sh-elameer (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

الموضوع الاكثر جمالا وروعه
*و سأمنعكم من ان تسمعون فيروزا بالسر*


----------



## فادية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

sh-elameer 
ميرسي قوي على التعليق الجميل 
رينا يبارك حياتك


----------



## missorang2006 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

*اشعار نزار قباني رائعة 
واحلى اغاني لماظم الساهر منها 
شكرا*


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*



missorang2006 قال:


> *اشعار نزار قباني رائعة
> واحلى اغاني لماظم الساهر منها
> شكرا*




العفو يا مس اورنج 
اهلا بيكي 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

يوجد قصيدة لم أراها 
تدعى 

﴿ أنا يا صديقة متعب بعروبتي ﴾


يا تونس الخضراء جئتك عاشقا
و على جبيني وردة و كتابُ

إني الدمشقي الذي احترف الهوى
فاخضوضرت لغنائه الأعشابُ

ما تبت من عشقي و لا استغفرته
ما اسخف العشاق ان هم تابوا

أحرقت من خلفي جميع مراكبي
إن الهوى أن لا يكون إياب

أين دولة العشق التي أسستها
سقطت علي و سدت الأبواب

ماذا جرى لممالكي و بياريقي
أدعو رباب فلا تجيب رباب

أأعاتب امرأة على نسيانها ؟؟
و متى استقام مع النساء حساب

بدءا الزفاف فمن تكون مضيفتي 
هذا المساء و من هو العراب ؟

أأنا مغني القصر يا قرطاجة
كيف الحضور ؟ و ما علي ثياب

ماذا أقول فمي يفتش عن فمي
و المفردات حجارة و تراب



هل في العيون التونسية شاطيء
ترتاح فوق رماله الاعصاب ؟

أنا يا صديقة متعب بعروبتي 
فهل العروبة لعنة وعقاب ؟

أمشي على ورق الخريطة خائفا 
فعلى الخريطة كلنا أغراب

أتكلم الفصحى أمام عشيرتي 
وأعيد ... لكن ما هناك جواب 

لولا العباءات التي التفوا بها 
ما كنت أحسب أنهم أعراب 

يتقاتلون على بقايا تمرة 
فخناجر مرفوعة وحراب 

قبلاتهم عربية ... من ذا رأى 
فيما رأى قبلا لها أنياب 

يا تونس الخضراء كأسي علقم 
أعلى الهزيمة تشرب الانخاب ؟

وخريطة الوطن الكبير فضيحة 
فحواجز ... ومخافر ... وكلاب 

والعالم العربي ....اما نعجة 
مذبوحة أو حاكم قصاب 

والعالم العربي يرهن سيفه 
فحكاية الشرف الرفيع سراب 

والعالم العربي يخزن نفطه 
في خصيتيه ... وربك الوهاب 

والناس قبل النفط أو من بعده 
مستنزفون ... فسادة ودواب 

يا تونس الخضراء كيف خلاصنا ؟
لم يبق من كتب السماء كتاب 

ماتت خيول بني أمية كلها 
خجلا ... وظل الصرف والاعراب

فكأنما كتب التراث خرافة
كبرى ... فلا عمر ... ولا خطاب 

وبيارق ابن العاص تمسح دمعها 
وعزيز مصر بالفصام مصاب 

من ذا يصدق ان مصر تهودت 
فمقام سيدنا الحسين يباب

ما هذه مصر ... فان صلاتها 
عبرية ... وامامها كذاب 

ما هذه مصر ... فان سماءها 
صغرت ... وان نساءها أسلاب 

ان جاء كافور ... فكم من حاكم 
قهر الشعوب ... وتاجه قبقاب

بحرية العينين ... يا قرطاجة 
شاخ الزمان ... وأنت بعد شباب 

هل لي بعرض البحر نصف جزيرة ؟
أم أن حبي التونسي سراب 

أنا متعب ... ودفاتري تعبت معي 
هل للدفاتر يا ترى أعصاب ؟

حزني بنفسجة يبللها الندى 
وضفاف جرحي روضة معشاب 

لا تعدليني ان كشفت مواجعي 
وجه الحقيقة ما عليه نقاب 

ان الجنون وراء نصف قصائدي 
أوليس في بعض الجنون صواب ؟!

فتحملي غضبي الجميل فربما
ثارت على أمر السماء هضاب 

فاذا صرخت بوجه من أحببتهم 
فلكي يعيش الحب والاحباب

واذا قسوت على العروبة مرة 
فلقد تضيق بكحلها الاهداب 

فلربما تجد العروبة نفسها
ويضيء في قلب الظلام شهاب 

ولقد تطير من العقال حمامة 
ومن العباءة تطلع الاعشاب 

قرطاجة ...قرطاجة ... قرطاجة 
هل لي لصدرك رجعة ومتاب ؟

لا تغضبي مني ... اذا غلب الهوى 
ان الهوى في طبعه غلاب 

فذنوب شعري كلها مغفورة 
والله - جل جلاله – التواب


----------



## فادية (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

لايف برو 
الموضوع دا مش حكر على حد يا عزيزي 
واي واحد يحب يضيف قصيده من قصائد نزار قباني اهلا بيه 
اكرر واقول الموضوع دا مش حكر على حد ويا ريت كلنا نشارك فيه مش بس بالقراءه  لا وكمان بجمع اكبر عدد من قصائد نزار قباني 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

شكرا ليكي فادية على الفكرة الجميلة دي 

واشكرك مرة تانية


----------



## فادية (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

العفو يا لايف 
نورت الموضوع ويلا عايزين همتك فيه دا طبعا لو كنت تحب اشعار نزار 
ولو انت مش بتحب اشعارو بردو عايزين منك قصائد ليه 
يعني كدا كدا انت مش خلصان مننا 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mase7ya (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

حقائب البكاء 
اذا اتىالشتاء 
وحركت رياحة ستائرى 
احس انى ياصديقتى 
على ذراعيك...
على دفاترى ..
ازا اتى الشتاء وانقطعت عندلة العنادل
واصبحت العصافير بلا منازل 
يبتدى النزيف فى قلبى واناملى 
كانما الامطار فى السماء 
تهطل ياصديقتى فى داخلى
عندئذ..يغمرنى 
شوق طفولتى للبكاء ..
على حرير شعرك الطويل كالسنابل 
كمركب ارهقة العياء..
كطائر مهاجر ..
يبحث عن نافذة تضاء 
يبحث عن سقف لة ..
فى عتمة الجدائل ..
ازا اتى الشتاء 
واغتال مافى الحقل من طيوب ..
وخبا النجوم فى ردائة الكئيب ..
ياتى الى الحزن من مغاؤة المساء 
ياتى كطفل شاحب غريب 
مبلل الخدين والرداء ..
وافتح الباب لهذا الزائر الحبيب 
امنحة السرير ..والغطاء 
امنحة جميع مايشاء 
من اين جاء هذا الحزن ياصديقتى 
وكيف جاء؟
يحمل لى فى يدة ..
زنابق رائعة الشحوب ..
يحمل لى حقائب الدموع والبكاء..


----------



## mase7ya (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

بيان من الشعر 
ازا كان عصرى لي جميلا 
فكيف تريدانى ان اجمل عصرى 
وان كنت اجلس فوق الخراب 
فكيف ساهديك باقة زهر ؟
وكيف احبك ؟
حين تكون الكتابة رقصا 
على طبق نحاس وجمر
وان كانت الارض مسرح قهر 
فكيف تريدنى ان اصالح قهرى 
يريد المماليك ان يملكونى 
وان يشربوا دمائى وحبرى 
يريدون راس القصيدة كى يستريحوا 
وللشعر والحب فوضت امورى 
حبك برق يضى حياتى 
وقنديل زيت بداخل صدرى 
فكونى صديقة حريتى 
وكونى ورائى بكل حروبى 
وسيرى معى تحت اقواس نصرى 
ازا كان شعرى لا يتصدى
لمن يسلخون جلود الشعوب 
فلا كان شعرى


----------



## فادية (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه اشعار......... نزار قباني*

عزيزتي المسيحيه ميرسي ليكي يا غاليه على المشاركه الحلوة دي
 ربنا يباركك


----------

